# The Lunch Table



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

A bunch of us folks get together on a regular basis, whether it be at Lunch or at other gatherings. This is a place for us to chat about our shared experiences during these special times with our friends, and an opportunity to make those bonds stronger.

There are plenty of threads on the forums for idle drivel, and you might see some here amongst these very folks on here, but please don't be offended if you get no response to unrelated entries. It's nothing personal, you just weren't there.

Let's all have fun, keep it clean, and if you have a problem use the ignore button, this isn't the place for trouble and if it becomes that I'll push the little red button and it will all go away.

Let the reminescing begin.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ysgAbwKub7Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ysgAbwKub7Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

Ahhhh, good times.


Remember, one time in band camp....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

Boudreaux's Seafood Place

Last Friday, Boudreaux (on here) had a stroke of genius. The food was scarce because of the unusually large crowd and it was tough to get near the buffet.

He took a box call and gave it to the waitresses little girl and the callin began. Seems that the other patrons didn't appreciate her turkey callin skills near as much as our crowd did, and it started to thin out pretty quick.

Comeax and myself finally got some of that fried catfish we'd been waitin on. Thanks Bradley, I owe you one...


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh look! A squirrel.....


----------



## Swede (Mar 18, 2009)

You sure are getting sentimental in yer old age


Love ya Scoot


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 18, 2009)

The Outdoor Blast 2008:

I saw Big Suede and Suede jr. go by the GON booth that I was working about fifty eleven times. And each time that lil fella had something different to eat. He's a machine!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2009)

Jr and the copperhead. Scooter and the footrace. Muddy and the bushes. Jr and the deer skinning. Muddy and the bruise.......... I think I found my Calgon.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> The Outdoor Blast 2008:
> 
> I saw Big Suede and Suede jr. go by the GON booth that I was working about fifty eleven times. And each time that lil fella had something different to eat. He's a machine!!!




You were just skeered he was gonna try and take your Zebra Cakes.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 18, 2009)

I remember the "calling all pot stirrers" threads


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great idea Hugh...sadly my lunch memories with this great bunch are a bit dated 

I remember the first lunch I went to several years ago when Outdoorgirl, GeauxLSU, you, Striperaddict, and Elfiii (maybe a few others...sorry if I forgot) were there at the Thai Diner...then one other time at the dinner when Lee shared an amazing story about his daddy and him.  I remember the first time I went to Boudreaux's a couple years ago when I was out of the job, a little down, and there was a big crowd there and Andy brought shiner bock for everyone...didn't consume it in the restaurant of course   It was the first time I had had it  and it was gooood!

Then of course all the lunches where the midget tore up the place at Yamatos


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I remember the "calling all pot stirrers" threads



The original PSA, what a glorious bunch!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 18, 2009)

I've always enjoyed the chow and the company, wether it was sushi, Boudreaux's or BBQ.

Soon my time on the board will be less than I'd like, so I hope to make more of these in the future to stay in touch with some of you chow hounds (of which I am chief, I confess  )


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> The original PSA, what a glorious bunch!



Miss a bunch of those guys postin...wasn't in it, but they have a sharper wit than most on here these days


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 18, 2009)

The W.O.W. Calendar.........RIP.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> I've always enjoyed the chow and the company, wether it was sushi, Boudreaux's or BBQ.
> 
> Soon my time on the board will be less than I'd like, so I hope to make more of these in the future to stay in touch with some of you chow hounds (of which I am chief, I confess  )



midget


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

This one time, in Ellaville, Muddyfoots and the Poole's open their place up to a few of us N. GA fellas, and man it was a blast!!!  

Man, the hospitality and accommodations were fantastic!!!  And Ken and Alex, along with Andy killed deer!!!  Hard to beat those times.  Friendships were made that weekend, that could possibly last a LONG TIME!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 18, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Great idea Hugh...sadly my lunch memories with this great bunch are a bit dated
> 
> I remember the first lunch I went to several years ago when Outdoorgirl, GeauxLSU, you, Striperaddict, and Elfiii (maybe a few others...sorry if I forgot) were there at the Thai Diner...then one other time at the dinner when Lee shared an amazing story about his daddy and him. I remember the first time I went to Boudreaux's a couple years ago when I was out of the job, a little down, and there was a big crowd there and Andy brought shiner bock for everyone...didn't consume it in the restaurant of course  It was the first time I had had it  and it was gooood!
> 
> Then of course all the lunches where the midget tore up the place at Yamatos


 
Thanks for refreshing my memory on the Thai diner. 

Tore up the place? Me?  You must be joking  !


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Thanks for refreshing my memory on the Thai diner.
> 
> Tore up the place? Me?  You must be joking  !



Naw...we never did that


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2009)

JR said:


> This one time, in Ellaville, Muddyfoots and the Poole's open their place up to a few of us N. GA fellas, and man it was a blast!!!
> 
> Man, the hospitality and accommodations were fantastic!!!  And Ken and Alex, along with Andy killed deer!!!  Hard to beat those times.  Friendships were made that weekend, that could possibly last a LONG TIME!



Ahemmmmmmmm


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> The W.O.W. Calendar.........RIP.



Oh not tonight please.


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Miss a bunch of those guys postin...wasn't in it, but they have a sharper wit than most on here these days



Yep... FD, 243, Spotty.... Some good 'uns!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

JR said:


> Yep... FD, 243, Spotty.... Some good 'uns!!!



I play Xbox with FD sometimes...not enough lately...but he hasn't lost an inch I'm sure


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

We got a kick a while back at Yamato's when Elfiii gave his rendition of the country boys down in south georgia that were suppose to do some work on his farm for him.

When he is in full story tellin mode not even the late great Leroy Powell can hold a candle to him.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> We got a kick a while back at Yamato's when Elfiii gave his rendition of the country boys down in south georgia that were suppose to do some work on his farm for him.
> 
> When he is in full story tellin mode not even the late great Leroy Powell can hold a candle to him.



  This man speaks truth...hours pass like minutes sometimes


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Ahemmmmmmmm



Oh, yea, and some S. GA folks (Nic & Bug), were there as well!  

When Nic hammered (sorry for the lack of proper terminology) out an AWESOME obsidian point and called my name out from across the fire, and offered it to me, I was at a loss of words... Here I am, a "city slicker" to these boys, and Nic, of all people, through his graciousness and kindness offered this to me.  Words cannot express the gratitude and honor I felt at that moment!  I'll never forget it.  Nic is truly one of a kind!  He did not have to give me that point, and still do not know why... But something I'll treasure from now on!!!


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I play Xbox with FD sometimes...not enough lately...but he hasn't lost an inch I'm sure



At 6' 27.5" tall, he could stand to lose an inch or two...


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> When he is in full story tellin mode not even the late great Leroy Powell can hold a candle to him.



Yep!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

JR said:


> At 6' 27.5" tall, he could stand to lose an inch or two...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2009)

I had friend shrooms with MudDucker and gobblinghost at the Wooden Nickel one time.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I had friend shrooms with MudDucker and gobblinghost at the Wooden Nickel one time.



Eh??


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I had friend shrooms with MudDucker and gobblinghost at the Wooden Nickel one time.



The bar in Statesboro????? Whew, I spent many a night in that joint over the 5 long years at GA Southern!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2009)

JR said:


> The bar in Statesboro????? Whew, I spent many a night in that joint over the 5 long years at GA Southern!!!



Nope, the newly revived one here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I had friend shrooms with MudDucker and gobblinghost at the Wooden Nickel one time.


 
What's a "friend shroom"??


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What's a "friend shroom"??



I don't know. Seth was cooking that day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

How about the Macon Blast last year?
It was the first time I met TBug and I thought she was skeered of me, the way she grabbed her hubby and took off.

Bam Bam was working on a self bow and I could of stood there for hours and watched, but something about my wife, my kid and a dog kept me from doing it.

It would have been much cheaper to stay and watch the bow making.

That's also the first time I met Outfishhim. She took off too.
I swear I took a bath that day!!!


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Nope, the newly revived one here.





At the 2008 Outdoor Blast, I had successfully avoided a CERTAIN member nearly ALL day!  Breakfast?  Just missed me (though I saw ya from afar)... Inside the event?  You were ALWAYS just one aisle away...   Then, THEN I got a phone call, while standing out in the parking lot enjoying some adult beverages, "Yep, I'm here... Yep, green hat!".... Watching over my left shoulder, I ALMOST got my killing from the RIGHT!!!      Here he come, right out of the cheap seats!!!  Barreling around the curve, the Honda held WIDE OPEN!!!  Screeching brakes, smoke boiling from the front tires....  Passenger side window rolls down, and in the most Southern Belle drawl, Bug announces herself, "Hey y'all!!!".  Fishbait sitting, revving the engine with a grin that seemed to say, 'You don't want none of THIS!'


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> How about the Macon Blast last year?
> It was the first time I met TBug and I thought she was skeered of me, the way she grabbed her hubby and took off.
> 
> Bam Bam was working on a self bow and I could of stood there for hours and watched, but something about my wife, my kid and a dog kept me from doing it.
> ...



You missed Muddy telling some tales in the parking lot as well!!!  Whew, we were in stitches!!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't made it to any gatherings... *yet* (but I will!), and haven't met many here in person, but I will say that one that I did meet was Beehaw, and when he brought his pretty wife and boys out to my place, I had one of the best times watching those boys run around my place trying to catch those chickens...  don't know that I've laughed so hard since!!     Beehaw is good people!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

JR said:


> At the 2008 Outdoor Blast, I had successfully avoided a CERTAIN member nearly ALL day!  Breakfast?  Just missed me (though I saw ya from afar)... Inside the event?  You were ALWAYS just one aisle away...   Then, THEN I got a phone call, while standing out in the parking lot enjoying some adult beverages, "Yep, I'm here... Yep, green hat!".... Watching over my left shoulder, I ALMOST got my killing from the RIGHT!!!      Here he come, right out of the cheap seats!!!  Barreling around the curve, the Honda held WIDE OPEN!!!  Screeching brakes, smoke boiling from the front tires....  Passenger side window rolls down, and in the most Southern Belle drawl, Bug announces herself, "Hey y'all!!!".  Fishbait sitting, revving the engine with a grin that seemed to say, 'You don't want none of THIS!'



  Oh to have been a fly on the wall


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2009)

Such a wonderful night on the Altamaha. Fishing with Sultan and CindyLou, Donnie and his brother. Light misty rain, Sultan scaring all the catfish away with his snoring, the snake that stalked me all night, dancing sturgeon, drive-by otters and Mr. T-Bugs superb boat loading skills. 

That was one of the most awesome! 

Thanks Jonathan and Cindy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Such a wonderful night on the Altamaha. Fishing with Sultan and CindyLou, Donnie and his brother. Light misty rain, Sultan scaring all the catfish away with his snoring, the snake that stalked me all night, dancing sturgeon, drive-by otters and Mr. T-Bugs superb boat loading skills.
> 
> That was one of the most awesome!
> 
> Thanks Jonathan and Cindy!


 
Ummm, was this the time that Fishbait was tryin to amputate one of his toes by limb lining with his digits?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I haven't made it to any gatherings... *yet* (but I will!), and haven't met many here in person, but I will say that one that I did meet was Beehaw, and when he brought his pretty wife and boys out to my place, I had one of the best times watching those boys run around my place trying to catch those chickens... don't know that I've laughed so hard since!!  Beehaw is good people!


 
Yep, there's some good folks on here. Y'all will have to make it to some of these gatherins.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2009)

Lots of good folks here...some I even consider family (since I aint got none on this side of the US)....dysfunctional family, but family none the less


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Such a wonderful night on the Altamaha. Fishing with Sultan and CindyLou, Donnie and his brother. Light misty rain, Sultan scaring all the catfish away with his snoring, the snake that stalked me all night, dancing sturgeon, drive-by otters and Mr. T-Bugs superb boat loading skills.
> 
> That was one of the most awesome!
> 
> Thanks Jonathan and Cindy!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Lots of good folks here...some I even consider family (since I aint got none on this side of the US)....dysfunctional family, but family none the less



Yep...you were at the 2nd lunch at Thai Diner...brought them youngins....I couldn't believe what you got them to eat that day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Lots of good folks here...some I even consider family (since I aint got none on this side of the US)....dysfunctional family, but family none the less


 
Yes,,,,,,,,,yes

And then there was that time at Tokyo House with Snowy, JD and me when we just sat there in awe as SnowBabe devoured all of the sushi in the place. Even the chef stood with his mouth hangin open at that sheer display of sushi carnage...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Yep...you were at the 2nd lunch at Thai Diner...brought them youngins....I couldn't believe what you got them to eat that day



 My kids eat ANYTHING!!!!!  They get that from me


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yes,,,,,,,,,yes
> 
> And then there was that time at Tokyo House with Snowy, JD and me when we just sat there in awe as SnowBabe devoured all of the sushi in the place. Even the chef stood with his mouth hangin open at that sheer display of sushi carnage...



 $35 on $1 sushi day 

Aint had sushi since


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

My very first meeting with any Woody's members was at an italian joint by BPS in Duluth back in 06'.

It was Dutchman, Sugarhill Scouter, Nugefan, Stev, PF Harris and his honey,,,,,,,,,sorry if I left anyone out.

But from that moment on, I knew I was in the right place. These folks like to eat,,,,,,and bein raised Methodist, that's what we do best....

That was also the first time I had ever seen a wingbone call. For the life of me I couldn't figure out what it was, and being a newbie I was skeered to ask.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Lots of good folks here...some I even consider family (since I aint got none on this side of the US)....dysfunctional family, but family none the less


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 18, 2009)

think i will get that one ...  say la vee !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Thanks for refreshing my memory on the Thai diner.
> 
> Tore up the place? Me? You must be joking  !


 
That's the first time I met Snowy as well. She had on Camo sunglasses. Her kids take after he with their eating habits.

And you're the tallest midget I ever met Striper...


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 18, 2009)

I showed up at the first WAR, did not know a soul there, and a fellar quit what he was doing, walked up to me with an intense look on his face and stuck his hand out:
I'm Gene, Dutchman on the board, glad to meet you.
The first of many, good folks I would meet that day.
It's been a great ride since.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> I showed up at the first WAR, did not know a soul there, and a fellar quit what he was doing, walked up to me with an intense look on his face and stuck his hand out:
> I'm Gene, Dutchman on the board, glad to meet you.
> The first of many, good folks I would meet that day.
> It's been a great ride since.


 
You met a goodun for your first encounter. And it was mighty nice meeting you at my first WAR II. Maybe next time I'll be shootin bows along side you boys and you can teach me a thing or two.


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

The first time I attended a Woody's gathering, it was a biggun!!!  It was over in Gwinnett and plenty of folks showed up.  As previously mentioned both Gene and his brother Britt were very welcoming and just down to earth people... Along with everyone else that attended.  Here's the list I took off of the thread about the lunch!  

John - TaTonka Chips
Lee - elfiii
Glenn - StriperAddict
Chris - CK’n
Mack - Ol’ Red
Donnie - Matthewsman
Greg - Branchminnow
Clay - lake hartwell
Jennifer - outdoorgirl
Phil - GeauxLSU
Darin - Fatboy84
Kenny - Kennyjr1976
Gene - Dutchman
Britt - Sugar Hill Scouter
Jason - Hoytman
Rick - Rick Alexander
Nichole - Darcy
Steve - stev
Robert - Parkerman


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

JR said:


> The first time I attended a Woody's gathering, it was a biggun!!! It was over in Gwinnett and plenty of folks showed up. As previously mentioned both Gene and his brother Britt were very welcoming and just down to earth people... Along with everyone else that attended. Here's the list I took off of the thread about the lunch!
> 
> John - TaTonka Chips
> Lee - elfiii
> ...


 
Whatever happened to GeauxLSU / Phil. I met him at Beudreauxs once and he was a real nice fella.


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Whatever happened to GeauxLSU / Phil. I met him at Beudreauxs once and he was a real nice fella.



Great fella!  He's around.  Email/PM him!  I joined he and Branchminnow at BPS after the lunch.  Great guys to say the least!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

I've had lunch with the fellas a time or two when Doc joined us.
I'll have to say I was surprised at how quick witted and funny he was, to be a Tech fan....

One of the best times I've had was meeting David Mills and South Ga Dawg and Tetgunner down at Wild Wings in Macon. It is great when UGA, Auburn and Bammer are all represented and get together for a meal. We even managed to talk to each other once or twice...

Just kidding, those guys are real down to earth folks and if you ever get the chance to make that trip one saturday it is well worth the food and the company.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2009)

Boy Howdy, the times that I have met up with members of this Forum, have always been more fun that the law oughter allow. This place is slam full of some fine folks!!


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I've had lunch with the fellas a time or two when Doc joined us.
> I'll have to say I was surprised at how quick witted and funny he was, to be a Tech fan....
> 
> One of the best times I've had was meeting David Mills and South Ga Dawg and Tetgunner down at Wild Wings in Macon. It is great when UGA, Auburn and Bammer are all represented and get together for a meal. We even managed to talk to each other once or twice...
> ...



Doc IS good people... VERY knowledgable about sports, which makes it enjoyable to talk with him...  

I've met a fraction of folks I'd like to, but God-willing, I'll meet another 3 this weekend that I've been really wanting to meet!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Boy Howdy, the times that I have met up with members of this Forum, have always been more fun that the law oughter allow. This place is slam full of some fine folks!!


 
All because of folks like you Nick.  That knife I got from you impresses the fool out of everyone that sees it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2009)

JR said:


> Doc IS good people... VERY knowledgable about sports, which makes it enjoyable to talk with him...
> 
> I've met a fraction of folks I'd like to, but wife-willing, I'll meet another 3 this weekend that I've been really wanting to meet!!!



fixed it for ya bro.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

I met Doc the night before a dove shoot up in Hartwell just after football season started last year.  Didn't share a lunch...only some cobbler...but it was good meeting him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

JR said:


> Doc IS good people... VERY knowledgable about sports, which makes it enjoyable to talk with him...
> 
> I've met a fraction of folks I'd like to, but God-willing, I'll meet another 3 this weekend that I've been really wanting to meet!!!


 
You holdin out on me? Where's this at...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I met Doc the night before a dove shoot up in Hartwell just after football season started last year. Didn't share a lunch...only some cobbler...but it was good meeting him.


 
Doc cooks cobbler??


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Doc cooks cobbler??



I cooked it...he ate it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I cooked it...he ate it


 
OK so when I come out to your place to shoot one of them white turkeys you gonna have me a cobbler ready?


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> OK so when I come out to your place to shoot one of them white turkeys you gonna have me a cobbler ready?



Cobbler and some fried catfish   I'm hittin the sak...will continue this tomorrow.  Great thread idea by the way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm gonna leave y'all with a present from BigOx / Lee 
G'night folks.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FXKBUK94cC0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FXKBUK94cC0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> fixed it for ya bro.


So true...  


scooter1 said:


> You holdin out on me? Where's this at...


Not really, just sumptin I stubbled onto... 


bigox911 said:


> Cobbler and some fried catfish   I'm hittin the sak...will continue this tomorrow.  Great thread idea by the way!



Cobbler and FISH!!!  SWEET!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2009)

JR said:


> I've met a fraction of folks I'd like to, but God-willing, I'll meet another 3 this weekend that I've been really wanting to meet!!!


You are gonna make it right??? I have had to make some arrangements to be around


----------



## elfiii (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> We got a kick a while back at Yamato's when Elfiii gave his rendition of the country boys down in south georgia that were suppose to do some work on his farm for him.
> 
> When he is in full story tellin mode not even the late great Leroy Powell can hold a candle to him.



You da' man Scoot! I've really enjoyed reading this thread and mentally reconnecting with all the top shelf folks I've met on here over the years. For those I haven't met yet, your times a comin'!

I have been fortunate. My life has been a full one, with many a high point (and low), moreso than most. I can truly say the time spent with the friends I have made here ranks at the tip top of the good times. There are too many to name, but a lot of them have posted in this thread. I consider them friends all.

For any of you folks in the Lagrange/Pine Mountain area, you can find me most Saturdays at the Three Little Pigs in Pine Mountain, 'round lunch time (whenever this big 'ole nasty city will turn loose of me). They got some outstanding 'que.

Thanks for lunch last Friday at Boudreaux's Kenny. I didn't deserve it. That little girl is gonna' learn how to make a Georgia Dawg box call sing! Sweet music that!

Scoot, the So. GA story is about me getting the tractor stuck in the mud and the neighbor helping me pull it out. Tell it right! Foks 'round Thomasville like to be entertained with stories about city boys and tractors too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You holdin out on me? Where's this at...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2009)

We have a very diversified crowd on Woody's, some are wealthy, some are blue collar workers, some folks are just down right struggling in these times, but for the most part, we are all one in the same, just like brothers and sisters.  And I am blessed with that relationship with alot of people on here.....group hug anybody?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning crew, what's for lunch today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

There have been more than a couple of poignant times at lunch as well. I remember sitting with a buddy listening to him talk about his spouses health problems, then another time it was a friend talking about their house situation and how they didn't know how they would get out of that mess, but by the Grace of God they have, then one of the most memorable ones was to hear a friend talk about the trauma that ensued when his kid announced he was going in the marines, but to see the pride on his face a few months later when that kid had been transformed into a marine.

There is a lot we share around the lunch table. It isn't all fun and laughs, some of it is just being there to listen or have someone to listen to you. Some of it is spiritual support, but at the end of the day, it is good fellowship anyway you cut it.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 19, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We have a very diversified crowd on Woody's, some are wealthy, some are blue collar workers, some folks are just down right struggling in these times, but for the most part, we are all one in the same, just like brothers and sisters.  And I am blessed with that relationship with alot of people on here.....group hug anybody?



diversed to say the least ....

I remember the first lunch at the mexican place near Bass Pro , was almost like a family reunion .....

When I first met Nick at Chehaw 3 years ago it was like meeting a long lost friend and it has grew from there .....

All the abo's I hang out with are really like family but they don't call wanting money and such ....

To all I have met are a great bunch of folks ... getting uplifting PM's when they are needed without asking , calling while Little Miss was having surgery , I love each and every one of you and to the one's I haven't met I can't wait for the opportunity ...

and about that group hug  ...... give it to me baby ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> diversed to say the least ....
> 
> I remember the first lunch at the mexican place near Bass Pro , was almost like a family reunion .....
> 
> ...



I'm all yours Andy....your one of my favs.  I've only met you twice, but felt like I've known you a life time.  Alright folks I'm losing man points here.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2009)

Purty fair thread right here. You folks have a way with words...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 19, 2009)

Meeting everyone at the Blast in Macon, and let's not forget HOQ demonstrating in the parking lot how he got his quack wacked...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2009)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Meeting evryone at the Blast in Macon, and let's not forget HOQ demonstrating in the parking lot how he got his quack wacked...



Thanks bro, I'm gonna show you Friday and Saturday how I'm gonna whack yo quack.


----------



## Swede (Mar 19, 2009)

There are some fine folks on here for sure 


Wish I had met y'all years ago


----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2009)

elfiii said:


> You da' man Scoot! I've really enjoyed reading this thread and mentally reconnecting with all the top shelf folks I've met on here over the years. For those I haven't met yet, your times a comin'!
> 
> I have been fortunate. My life has been a full one, with many a high point (and low), moreso than most. I can truly say the time spent with the friends I have made here ranks at the tip top of the good times. There are too many to name, but a lot of them have posted in this thread. I consider them friends all.
> 
> ...



Lee, you most certianly deserved lunch, at the very least!!!  To continue and echo the statements already listed, you, like so many others on here, are such a giving person, that I'm not sure you even know how to say "No"!  I really appreciate what you did, listening and offering advice, that 'earned' you that little lunch!!!  

Oh, and don't forget the story about your neighbor, in Pine Mtn., that LOVES hunting the property line!!!


----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You are gonna make it right??? I have had to make some arrangements to be around



Fo' sho' Saturday morning... Trying to work Friday evening too!


----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2009)

Swede said:


> Wish I had met y'all years ago



That's a resounding statement, and one that I agree with 100%!!!


----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2009)

Ya know, sometimes it isn't even lunches, that really, REALLY brings out the best in folks!  When my second son was born, I was 'out of pocket' on here for a few days... Had briefly spoken to Ol' Red on the phone to let him know that Mitchell had 'arrived' and had a few complications, but quickly dealt with, with positive results.  One evening I get a call, didn't recognize the number, but answered.  It was BIGABOW, 'Big Al' (as he refers to himself) had gotten my number from someone and just wanted to call and 'check up' on me, my wife, and the newborn!  WHO DOES THIS?  We're just 'online buddies' right???? NOPE!  We're friends.  True friends.  Friends that are honest, sincere, and caring!!!  

Hugh, ever since you started this thread, I have thought back to each and every one of my interactions with some FINE folks here on Woody's, and will continue to share them all within this thread!


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 19, 2009)

All the lunches I ever went to seem to have the same, shal we say, " waistline challenged"? There everytime.........myself not included of course.

BTW when is the next "dinner" that is 12 noon for all you folks that just donot know any better.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 19, 2009)

JR said:


> That's a resounding statement, and one that I agree with 100%!!!



Amen to that


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 19, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty fair thread right here. You folks have a way with words...




I also remember havin' breakfast with a mountain hoojer once down south of the big town.......................I thought he was kinfolk to start with.........


----------



## Jranger (Mar 19, 2009)

Who is that in your avatar Scooter?


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 19, 2009)

As the long-lost cousin from SC, i will definitely agree with all the sentiments expressed on this thread.  Me and the family made the trek to Chehaw this year and finally got to meet some of the good folks on this board face to face. We were made to feel right at home by Nic, Nuge, Dutch, Feral, Schleylures and others.  Already planning next years trip!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> All the lunches I ever went to seem to have the same, shal we say, " waistline challenged"? There everytime.........myself not included of course.
> 
> BTW when is the next "dinner" that is 12 noon for all you folks that just donot know any better.




I ain`t waistline challenged!   

Finally, somebody who knows when dinner is! 

When we gonna have breakfast together again, you and me?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Brother Branch, looks like you and me was typin`at the same time!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 19, 2009)

I think Im gonna cry...

WARI
WARII
all the dinners and lunches 
and the campfire at Al's!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 19, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t waistline challenged!
> 
> Finally, somebody who knows when dinner is!
> 
> When we gonna have breakfast together again, you and me?



That sounds more like a H.O.Q./ Pappillion conversation...


----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2009)

sawyerrt10 said:


> As the long-lost cousin from SC, i will definitely agree with all the sentiments expressed on this thread.  Me and the family made the trek to Chehaw this year and finally got to meet some of the good folks on this board face to face. We were made to feel right at home by Nic, Nuge, Dutch, Feral, Schleylures and others.  Already planning next years trip!



Another good one... Meeting Wendell for the first time, I don't get out of my truck good and I hear, "We shoot folks that like Texas around here!"  (I was wearing my Texas pullover)...  I didn't know whether to  or  or  !!!  But it wasn't long into the weekend, that I realized the "Flower Pot Child" was a good fella as well!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> That sounds more like a H.O.Q./ Pappillion conversation...



Easy now!!   

I will say this, that Macon Cracker Barrel won`t ever be the same...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I think Im gonna cry...
> Man, I've been boohooing for awhile
> WARI
> WARII
> ...





Jranger said:


> That sounds more like a H.O.Q./ Pappillion conversation...



You wanna play some twista dontcha??


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 19, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t waistline challenged!
> 
> Finally, somebody who knows when dinner is!
> 
> When we gonna have breakfast together again, you and me?



When the floodwaters rise again and washes me outta the mountains!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like Paul got a boat load of live mudbugs in today. So our next feast will be at Boudreaux's Cajun Restaurant in Duluth, tomorrow at 11:30 sharp.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Who is that in your avatar Scooter?


 
That there sir, is one of my rocks.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That there sir, is one of my rocks.



I think it's a very good picture/capture. She has a very content look on her face.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I think it's a very good picture/capture. She has a very content look on her face.


 
She loves her animals, and God knows, she has a lot of them..


----------



## DSGB (Mar 19, 2009)

elfiii said:


> For any of you folks in the Lagrange/Pine Mountain area, you can find me most Saturdays at the Three Little Pigs in Pine Mountain, 'round lunch time (whenever this big 'ole nasty city will turn loose of me). They got some outstanding 'que.



Indeed they do! I may have to take you up on that one saturday after my daughter's softball game. 

I have only met a few folks on this board at a lunch gathering we had in Columbus. Seems most of the members from this area don't post a whole lot (including me), but they are around. 
I even ran in to one fella (pelia1) on a quota turkey hunt when we were both tryin' to set up on the same bird.  He graciously left the bird to me, since I was on him first.  later, he gave me a ride back to my truck when he saw me walking down the road. He's a good man, even if he is an Auburn fan.  

On that same hunt, I met up with SCPO at his camp after chasing birds all morning. He offered me lunch and some sweat tea, which I gladly accepted. Thanks again!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2009)

Mudbugs on Friday!! I'll see you there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Mudbugs on Friday!! I'll see you there.


 

I wish you hadn't posted that, now I done gone and slobbered all over my monitor...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2009)

I know, I can't wait.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I know, I can't wait.


 
Are you bringing the subject of your avatar with you??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Mudbugs on Friday!! I'll see you there.





Man, please!!!  
That pic will starve me to death!  wish I had about 10 pounds, just for myself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Man, please!!!
> That pic will starve me to death! wish I had about 10 pounds, just for myself.


 
Nic we went trout fishing up at Boggs Creek a few years ago and my son was more interested in catchin crawdads than fishing, so after he had a bout 20 or so of them (not as big as those in the pic) I threw some seasoning in some boiling water and dropped those babies in for about 10 minutes.

Man they were good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Nic we went trout fishing up at Boggs Creek a few years ago and my son was more interested in catchin crawdads than fishing, so after he had a bout 20 or so of them (not as big as those in the pic) I threw some seasoning in some boiling water and dropped those babies in for about 10 minutes.
> 
> Man they were good.



I bet they were! I used to make a yearly trip out to Natchez, to visit some friends, flintknap, and trade flint. We would always get one of them Cajuns to bring us a big sackful of bugs, ready to eat. I miss them days...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 19, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet they were! I used to make a yearly trip out to Natchez, to visit some friends, flintknap, and trade flint. We would always get one of them Cajuns to bring us a big sackful of bugs, ready to eat. I miss them days...



Need to go throw a basket out in the Muckallee..


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Need to go throw a basket out in the Muckallee..



Thought you were shootin'.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Need to go throw a basket out in the Muckallee..




Yes, we do...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Thought you were shootin'.



Headed that way now..


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Mudbugs on Friday!! I'll see you there.



EEEWWWEEEEEE! 

Pond roaches!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> EEEWWWEEEEEE!
> 
> Pond roaches!


 
You don't know what you're missin'


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You don't know what you're missin'



Don't wanna know either! 

Be my luck the one I bite on wouldn't be quite dead and would come alive and pinch my mouth or something. 

Oh the nightmares....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Don't wanna know either!
> 
> Be my luck the one I bite on wouldn't be quite dead and would come alive and pinch my mouth or something.
> 
> Oh the nightmares....


 
Bet you'd eat that corn and them spuds though....!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Bet you'd eat that corn and them spuds though....!!



Nuh-uh! Contaminated!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Nuh-uh! Contaminated!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Nuh-uh! Contaminated!



They call that "seasoning" when all the crawfish poo flows thru the boil mixture.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 19, 2009)

The mini lobsters look delicious! I never could handle the whole head sucking part though.


----------



## Swede (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> The call that "seasoning" when all the crawfish poo flows thru the boil mixture.



Tasty tasty poo


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

Swede said:


> Tasty tasty poo



Good. Yall can always have my share of any seafood I might encounter. I might catch it, but I ain't eatin it. If there's no one with me who will eat it, it goes back to the murky recesses in which it came. 

Ugh....shivers...seafood...goosebumps...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> The mini lobsters look delicious! I never could handle the whole head sucking part though.


 
There is an art to it...


----------



## Jranger (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> There is an art to it...



Does it have anything to do with a lot of beer?!!!!?


----------



## Swede (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> There is an art to it...



Don't think I'll be doing any sucking either


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> The mini lobsters look delicious! I never could handle the whole head sucking part though.





scooter1 said:


> There is an art to it...




I ain't saying nuthin'


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> The mini lobsters look delicious! I never could handle the whole head sucking part though.



For everything good and Holy in this world. Now you're sucking their brains? 

NASTY! Yall are just NASTY!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Does it have anything to do with a lot of beer?!!!!?


 
Eating Mudbugs does have it's advantages...


----------



## Jranger (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I ain't saying nuthin'



Is that the same as taking / pleading the 5th?
You can't be true LSU if you don't, do the aforementioned...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Need to go throw a basket out in the Muckallee..



Or the Kinchafoonee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Is that the same as taking / pleading the 5th?
> You can't be true LSU if you don't, do the aforementioned...


 

I'll get pictures tomorrow, we'll see if he's a true  errr,,,, cajun or not.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Or the Kinchafoonee.


 
Kahzuntite


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Does it have anything to do with a lot of beer?!!!!?



Beer does help 



Swede said:


> Don't think I'll be doing any sucking either



You hear that often? 



turtlebug said:


> For everything good and Holy in this world. Now you're sucking their brains?
> 
> NASTY! Yall are just NASTY!



Some have done worse 



scooter1 said:


> Eating Mudbugs does have it's advantages...



Yep, but if you do it wrong your mouth will start burning and your lips and tongue are liable to swell up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Beer does help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I got a feeling that tomorrow's gathering is going to yeild a few new stories to tell in here....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Some have done worse



So you actually can suck the meat out of both ends?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> So you actually can suck the meat out of both ends?


 
Don't you have some shopping or leaf raking or something to do?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 19, 2009)

I miss Red.  He's the first one of you idiots I ever met.

I'd also like to (again) apologize to bigox about "not sharing" at that dove shoot in Hartwell.  Come out to Boudreaux's tomorrow and I'll bring you some ShinerBock.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Don't you have some shopping or leaf raking or something to do?



Yep. In about 15 minutes, I'm gonna leave and meet the family at Texas Roadhouse for a huge steak and a side of ribs. But first I'll start with some bacon/cheese fries and Ranch to dip em in. 

You know, non-seafood diet. 
















Then shopping! 







Raking is this weekend.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> So you actually can suck the meat out of both ends?



Anybody got a 15 footer?   

Cause I ain't touching that with a 10' pole


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Anybody got a 15 footer?
> 
> Cause I ain't touching that with a 10' pole



Hey 

Yall are the ones sucking face with crustaceans, not me.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2009)

Bad bug


----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2009)

Good times here for SURE!!!  Though as you can tell, this one was YEARS ago (note how much hair both Dutch and Branch have)!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I miss Red.  He's the first one of you idiots I ever met.
> 
> I'd also like to (again) apologize to bigox about "not sharing" at that dove shoot in Hartwell.  Come out to Boudreaux's tomorrow and I'll bring you some ShinerBock.



He's doing well down here.  Says he'll be up that way soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

JR said:


> View attachment 272398
> 
> View attachment 272397


 
Nice Pinapple...



South GA Dawg said:


> He's doing well down here. Says he'll be up that way soon.


 
Please give us some warning, so we can prepare...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Nice Pinapple...
> 
> 
> 
> Please give us some warning, so we can prepare...



As in get out of town?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 19, 2009)

Good job with the old photos, JR. I made a couple of those with my cell phone. And Red's head didn't break the darn thing, either. How 'bout that.

And look at ol' Jorge in that Cumming shot.

Got any photos left of the cumquat pie topping?

My first trip to meet up with any of this gang happened in August of 2005. I drove up to Dillard to meet the Branchminnow, Woody's Janitor, and dbone for the BBQ and Bluegrass Festival. While we were in the Piggly Wiggly parking lot trying to come up with a game plan, Woody drove up and spoke to all of us. Only time I ever met him.

But, because of his idea for this board, I now have a passle of friends, some as close as family to me. I've met more people through my affiliation with this board that I could ever list. Many of you are my friends, some of you are accquaintances, some of you I see all too infrequently, others way too often (both groups know who they are!).

But, because of the stupid internet, I've met a bunch of people that I would never have met otherwise, more than likely. Technology is an amazing thing, huh? 

Thank you, Al Gore, for "inventing" the www.;)

And "the beat goes on..."


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Good job with the old photos, JR. I made a couple of those with my cell phone. And Red's head didn't break the darn thing, either. How 'bout that.
> 
> And look at ol' Jorge in that Cumming shot.
> 
> ...









Uhm, we love you too Dutch?


----------



## Buck (Mar 19, 2009)

Some mighty fine folks around here I know that.


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 19, 2009)

Always enjoy the good food and good company.  Well, at least the food is good........

Glad we've found a place to call "home" right now for the lunch gatherings.  And just because you've never been or haven't been in a while (Ox, StriperA) doesn't mean you're not invited.

I hear there are mudbugs on the buffet tomorrow at Boudreaux's!  I'm gonna do everything I can to be there to show scooter the proper way to pinch the tail.


----------



## Swede (Mar 19, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Always enjoy the good food and good company.  Well, at least the food is good........
> 
> Glad we've found a place to call "home" right now for the lunch gatherings.  And just because you've never been or haven't been in a while (Ox, StriperA) doesn't mean you're not invited.
> 
> I hear there are mudbugs on the buffet tomorrow at Boudreaux's!  I'm gonna do everything I can to be there to show scooter the proper way to pinch the tail.



I'm gonna need help with that to Bro, been about 20 years since I had a river roach.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Swede said:


> I'm gonna need help with that to Bro, been about 20 years since I had a river roach.


 
Pinch, Suck, Bite.............

Although, I've been known to skip the second step if they're not fresh out of the pot.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Pinch, Suck, Bite.............
> 
> Although, I've been known to skip the second step if they're not fresh out of the pot.



I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little


 
Choke on a rib?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Choke on a rib?



No, a cheese fry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> No, a cheese fry.


 

You're cold, ya know it?


----------



## Swede (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> No, a cheese fry.



Fatty












Yes I'm watching my back now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Swede said:


> Fatty
> 
> Yes I'm watching my back now


 
You better.....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

Swede said:


> Fatty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swede (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


>



Hi






You need sumthin?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 19, 2009)

Swede said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yer head on a platter will do for starters.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Watch it Swede, she had red meat for dinner, so the huntress instincts in her are a little elevated tonight.


----------



## Swede (Mar 19, 2009)

TBug,

  I'll buy this for you in exchange for forgiveness.


Thought you might like it

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=322072


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Swede said:


> TBug,
> 
> I'll buy this for you in exchange for forgiveness.
> 
> ...


 
Good lord, there's one born every day.....


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little


 
You gotta remember........


......in Louisiana, there is no such thing as road kill.  It's just called "supper".  We'll eat just about anything, so long as it's blackened or spiced up just right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> You gotta remember........
> 
> 
> ......in Louisiana, there is no such thing as road kill. It's just called "supper". We'll eat just about anything, so long as it's blackened or spiced up just right.


 
That sounds just like South Georgia!!! Cept they just make a stew out of it...


----------



## Swede (Mar 19, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Yer head on a platter will do for starters.


  Hiya TB, my head is not available, er , yeah



scooter1 said:


> That sounds just like South Georgia!!! Cept they just make a stew out of it...



What do you know, thought people from the bama only like notchyo's made from gubmint cheeeze


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Swede said:


> Hiya TB, my head is not available, er , yeah
> 
> 
> 
> What do you know, thought people from the bama only like notchyo's made from gubmint cheeeze


 
What'd I tell you about thinkin..........


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What'd I tell you about thinkin..........


 
That it's never happend in the land between Mississippi and Georgia?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> That it's never happend in the land between Mississippi and Georgia?


 
Derailer......


----------



## Swede (Mar 19, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> That it's never happend in the land between Mississippi and Georgia?



  It is what gives Badland it's name


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2009)

OK boneheads,,,,,,I'll see y'all at the mudbuggin tomorrow.


----------



## Swede (Mar 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> OK boneheads,,,,,,I'll see y'all at the mudbuggin tomorrow.



Don't go to bed mad poopie pants


----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Good job with the old photos, JR. I made a couple of those with my cell phone. And Red's head didn't break the darn thing, either. How 'bout that.
> 
> And look at ol' Jorge in that Cumming shot.
> 
> Got any photos left of the cumquat pie topping?



No.  I could NOT find that picture... The one that started my drizzle desires!!!  There were a couple of photos in the meeting thread, but NOT the pie.  I'll search further.  

By the way, where is ol' Jorge been???


----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2009)

Found it Gene!!!  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=110530

Where it ALL began:


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2009)

*Supper with strange folk that I met on the Internet*

Took a roadtrip this evening to go have lunch with the Woodstock/Marietta/Canton crew. Had a good time and met some good folks. That crew drank every bottle of beer that the restaurant had available. 
Then we sang happy birthday and talked about all yall that didn't come eat. 

Now I can put more faces to names. Worried about that pic with the pimp hat on though. Guess I'll have to stay on the Sea Hag's good side


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 20, 2009)

some of my best meetings were when I went to meet someone to buy something from S&S.

I bought a 4 wheeler from Oshi up in Rome and we had a great time talking about crappie fishing.

I bought a cymbal from Tom L who is a drummer and also handles a beautiful GSP in field trials named Rosy.  We sat around talking about drumming and bird dogs for over an hour.

I bought a magazine for my Mini 30 from OCDWILL who showed me his shop where he builds crazy Corvette engines.

I met Ol Red buying some UGA football tickets from him.  First thing he said to me (after he saw the GT sticker on the back of my truck) was "you a Tech fan???"    But it sure didnt stop him from selling me the tickets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Took a roadtrip this evening to go have lunch with the Woodstock/Marietta/Canton crew. Had a good time and met some good folks. That crew drank every bottle of beer that the restaurant had available.
> Then we sang happy birthday and talked about all yall that didn't come eat.
> 
> Now I can put more faces to names. Worried about that pic with the pimp hat on though. Guess I'll have to stay on the Sea Hag's good side


 
She's a Sea Hag wannabe,,,,,,,,,,see my avatar,,,,,,that is Sea Hag.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> som (after he saw the GT sticker on the back of my truck) was "you a Tech fan???"  .


 
Yes,,,,,,UGA fans are quick that way....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Mornin all you Muddbuggers............I hope I can get all my job site visits done before 11:30........ See you boys at Boudreaux's...........I hope.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Just a warm up for you chilluns.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JSJRo4xuE-k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JSJRo4xuE-k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dutchman (Mar 20, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Mornin all you Muddbuggers............I hope I can get all my job site visits done before 11:30........ See you boys at Boudreaux's...........I hope.



I plan to be there around noonish with a friend from work who will give Boudreaux and Perry a run for their money when it comes to coona, uh, well, you know...


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 20, 2009)

JR said:


> Good times here for SURE!!!  Though as you can tell, this one was YEARS ago (note how much hair both Dutch and Branch have)!!!
> 
> View attachment 272399



I think that was the first time I met you JR .................


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 20, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Good job with the old photos, JR. I made a couple of those with my cell phone. And Red's head didn't break the darn thing, either. How 'bout that.
> 
> And look at ol' Jorge in that Cumming shot.
> 
> ...



Man what a day........I met the legend himself and confirmed that he and JT were not the same person( JT is waaaaaaay uglier)  Had a good time listening to the "girls" sing some bluegrass, thanks to Teddy you and i got to eat some FINE BBQ. And I met dbone................................well that was just different.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Glad we've found a place to call "home" right now for the lunch gatherings. And just because you've never been or haven't been in a while (Ox, StriperA) doesn't mean you're not invited.
> 
> I hear there are mudbugs on the buffet tomorrow at Boudreaux's! I'm gonna do everything I can to be there to show scooter the proper way to pinch the tail.


 
Thanks, bro

I wish you'd' all hit up this place on any other day than Friday 

But if ya do, give the 'ol man here a shout.  I'm missing the catfish and the comraderie


----------



## dutchman (Mar 20, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Thanks, bro
> 
> I wish you'd' all hit up this place on any other day than Friday
> 
> But if ya do, give the 'ol man here a shout.  I'm missing the catfish and the comraderie



Sorry Addict, but Friday is seafood buffet day at Boudreaux's. He don't do it on any other day, as far as I know.


----------



## secondseason (Mar 20, 2009)

JR said:


> Found it Gene!!!  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=110530
> 
> Where it ALL began:
> 
> View attachment 272591



You guys must excite Kenny's appetite....he never gets dessert when we have lunch together.


----------



## JR (Mar 20, 2009)

secondseason said:


> You guys must excite Kenny's appetite....he never gets dessert when we have lunch together.



Ummmmmm....  No comment....


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 20, 2009)

I bet they're settin those mudbugs out right now...enjoy em guys!


----------



## JR (Mar 20, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I bet they're settin those mudbugs out right now...enjoy em guys!



I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 20, 2009)

JR said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.



 

Kind of a blessing in disguise I couldn't make it to lunch today with yall.  I had forgot until last night that today was my momma's birthday so I got to take her out for her birthday.  I know yall had plenty of good food and fellowship...have a good weekend


----------



## dutchman (Mar 20, 2009)

Bugs aplenty today! I have never seen two humans put as many of them things away as Boudreaux and Perry Comeaux did. Them boys mean business.


----------



## Swede (Mar 20, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Bugs aplenty today! I have never seen two humans put as many of them things away as Boudreaux and Perry Comeaux did. Them boys mean business.



Freaks I tell ya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD (Mar 20, 2009)

Hate I missed most of you but when I got there about 1:00 Comeaux was still eating bugs....The man is a eatin machine....

But is was good to see Doc again and to meet Buck#4.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 20, 2009)

JD said:


> Hate I missed most of you but when I got there about 1:00 Comeaux was still eating bugs....The man is a eatin machine....
> 
> But is was good to see Doc again and to meet Buck#4.



1:00 and Perry was STILL EATING! He was there loading up when I got there at about 11:40 a.m. and he started eating seconds later. Still eating at 1:00? Dang...

He musta been culling a bunch of straight tailed bugs...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 20, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Bugs aplenty today! I have never seen two humans put as many of them things away as Boudreaux and Perry Comeaux did. Them boys mean business.



It's a cajun thang! 



Swede said:


> Freaks I tell ya!!!!!!!!!!



Not freaks, just freaky...



JD said:


> Hate I missed most of you but when I got there about 1:00 Comeaux was still eating bugs....The man is a eatin machine....
> 
> But is was good to see Doc again and to meet Buck#4.






dutchman said:


> 1:00 and Perry was STILL EATING! He was there loading up when I got there at about 11:40 a.m. and he started eating seconds later. Still eating at 1:00? Dang...
> 
> He musta been culling a bunch of straight tailed bugs...



I was just being polite so JD didn't have to eat by himself.


----------



## Buck (Mar 20, 2009)

Good to finally meet the Boudreaux Bunch.    Had a great time and the food was amazing!!  

Thanks!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

*glad 2 hear the grub was so good 2day*

Some Friday I just gots to get to Boudreaux's and do a bug-a-thon with you rascals.  I believe history will be made, ESPECIALLY if sushimamma graces the table with a visit as well.  It will be a day that will live in infamy...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Some Friday I just gots to get to Boudreaux's and do a bug-a-thon with you rascals. I believe history will be made, ESPECIALLY if sushimamma graces the table with a visit as well. It will be a day that will live in infamy...


 
If SushiMama is a mudbug eater we're all in trouble. I think she could out do Comeaux and Boudreaux combined.

It was nice meeting your friend also Dutchman, nice to hear someone pronounce N'Oleans the correct way, and rip through a couple of pounds of Bugs in about 2 minutes flat. Very nice person.

I did think it was very cruel for Boody and Comy to keep tossin Doc all of their straight tails......that poor boy ain't gonna be feeling so well on his wedding night...


----------



## JD (Mar 20, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> If SushiMama is a mudbug eater we're all in trouble. I think she could out do Comeaux and Boudreaux combined.
> 
> It was nice meeting your friend also Dutchman, nice to hear someone pronounce N'Oleans the correct way, and rip through a couple of pounds of Bugs in about 2 minutes flat. Very nice person.
> 
> I did think it was very cruel for Boody and Comy to keep tossin Doc all of their straight tails......that poor boy ain't gonna be feeling so well on his wedding night...




Heeeeeey..... is that why Comy would giggle everytime I ate one with a straight tail....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2009)

JD said:


> Heeeeeey..... is that why Comy would giggle everytime I ate one with a straight tail....


 
Well maybe if you pre-med with about a gallon of malox right now you may be spared from the screamin meanies...

I can't believe BigOx would choose to take his mom out for her birthday over fresh mudbugs...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2009)

Ya`ll gave somebody straight tail bugs?


----------



## JD (Mar 20, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well maybe if you pre-med with about a gallon of malox right now you may be spared from the screamin meanies...
> 
> I can't believe BigOx would choose to take his mom out for her birthday over fresh mudbugs...



Already worked that out.... did about 100mph back to the office...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2009)

JD said:


> Already worked that out.... did about 100mph back to the office...


 You stinker you!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll gave somebody straight tail bugs?


 Well, it is Doc's bachelor party night.........had to do something to make it extra special...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2009)

*Corn does the body good!*



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll gave somebody straight tail bugs?



I am not admitting to nuthin' 



scooter1 said:


> Well, it is Doc's bachelor party night.........had to do something to make it extra special...



hehe 


Hey, does anyone need some slighty used corn for their ahem...food plot?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 21, 2009)

What's the deal with straight tails? Were they dead pre-hottub?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2009)

Jranger said:


> What's the deal with straight tails? Were they dead pre-hottub?



Straight tails are easy to peel and eat 

No really, straight tails are already dead by the time they are boiled. Just throw em aside.

Because,....eating a straight tail is a sure fire way to commit yourself to an afternoon (or evening) with your favorite porcelain appliance and lot's of mumbling about "Lord o' Lord I will never do that again" or something to that effect.


----------



## T_Fish (Mar 21, 2009)

X2  eat a couple straight tails , and you will have the screamers all nite


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Straight tails are easy to peel and eat
> 
> No really, straight tails are already dead by the time they are boiled. Just throw em aside.
> 
> Because,....eating a straight tail is a sure fire way to commit yourself to an afternoon (or evening) with your favorite porcelain appliance and lot's of mumbling about "Lord o' Lord I will never do that again" or something to that effect.


 
I thought it was an evening of screaming BUICK !!! At least that is what Snowy did after too much apple juice..


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I thought it was an evening of screaming BUICK !!! At least that is what Snowy did after too much apple juice..



Maybe she'd like some of that Debil juice and a straight tail?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey, Scooter, when are we going to your lease so I can call you up a turkey?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Hey, Scooter, when are we going to your lease so I can call you up a turkey?


 
When do you want to go? This upcoming weekend is about my only opportunity for the next couple of weeks. I hope the rain that's coming in on Wed. night doesn't last all weekend..


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Hey, Scooter, when are we going to your lease so I can call you up a turkey?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 22, 2009)

Speaking of lunch, I'm hungry. 

Yall whip up something (land dwelling preferably) while I'm out sighting in the bow for turkeys.


----------



## JR (Mar 22, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, what a weekend.   Got to meet some GREAT folks, and FINALLY got to try some of Muddy's BBQ and stew!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> Ohhhhhh, what a weekend.   Got to meet some GREAT folks, and FINALLY got to try some of Muddy's BBQ and stew!!!



Yes it was a good weekend as a matter of fact it was a blast...







Did we hunt


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> Ohhhhhh, what a weekend.   Got to meet some GREAT folks, and FINALLY got to try some of Muddy's BBQ and stew!!!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Yes it was a good weekend as a matter of fact it was a blast...
> 
> Did we hunt



Well I don't know if you hunted, but ya'll got up and went to the woods ...    

Hate I didn't get to say goodbye to everybody but I was half hour late to my meet as it was.    I had a great time and it was a blast getting to know all of you.  

 .... I feel so special!!  I finally attended something that qualifies me to post on the Lunch Table thread without being ignored!  I can be one of the cool kids now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> Ohhhhhh, what a weekend.   Got to meet some GREAT folks, and FINALLY got to try some of Muddy's BBQ and stew!!!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Yes it was a good weekend as a matter of fact it was a blast...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tag-a-long said:


> Well I don't know if you hunted, but ya'll got up and went to the woods ...
> 
> Hate I didn't get to say goodbye to everybody but I was half hour late to my meet as it was.    I had a great time and it was a blast getting to know all of you.
> 
> .... I feel so special!!  I finally attended something that qualifies me to post on the Lunch Table thread without being ignored!  I can be one of the cool kids now!



Glad everybody had fun...Bobby and I got started back up at exactly 11:50 am and did  it all again!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> .... I feel so special!! I finally attended something that qualifies me to post on the Lunch Table thread without being ignored! I can be one of the cool kids now!


 
Uhmmm,,,,,,,,WAR II was a gathering,,,,,,weren't you at it?
Or did you not have any good stories to tell from that event?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Uhmmm,,,,,,,,WAR II was a gathering,,,,,,weren't you at it?
> Or did you not have any good stories to tell from that event?




Oh I'm sure there were LOTS of good stories to tell about WAR II .... it's just that I don't remember enough of 'em to be real sure I want ya'll tellin' them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh I'm sure there were LOTS of good stories to tell about WAR II .... it's just that I don't remember enough of 'em to be real sure I want ya'll tellin' them.


 
Too much apple juice huh?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> Ohhhhhh, what a weekend.   Got to meet some GREAT folks, and FINALLY got to try some of Muddy's BBQ and stew!!!


It was good to meet you too I had a blast!!



Workin2Hunt said:


> Yes it was a good weekend as a matter of fact it was a blast...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it was good to meet you too!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad everybody had fun...Bobby and I got started back up at exactly 11:50 am and did  it all again!!


Mill Thanks to you and Dawn for being great hosts!!! I enjoyed this gathering immensely. I just Wish I didn't have to leave so early But I had a great time while I was there!!


----------



## JR (Mar 22, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It was good to meet you too I had a blast!!
> 
> And it was good to meet you too!!
> 
> Mill Thanks to you and Dawn for being great hosts!!! I enjoyed this gathering immensely. I just Wish I didn't have to leave so early But I had a great time while I was there!!


x 100!!!!     

Can't wait to see pictures of it!!!  The one's that ARE postable.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> x 100!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures of it!!!  The one's that ARE postable.



I'm uploading the 'postable' one's to PB now ... I'll get some up here in a little bit.  

Mortgage rates are REALLY sweet right now, you may wanna talk to AJ about a re-fi to cover those that I can't post here.  I see new camera equipment in my future!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2009)

Why does everyone want to withhold the really good pics?
Are there that many blackmail quality photos floating around out there?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad everybody had fun...Bobby and I got started back up at exactly 11:50 am and did  it all again!!



Enjoyed it 'hon!  Tell Dawn I said thanks for everything and I hope we didn't leave too much of a mess to clean up!  

Seriously though!  since it was my first trip to  Quack's Love Shack ... the least you could have done was spruce the place up a little!  

The house is gorgeous ... this is the back porch - I meant to take a picture from the front before I left but never did. 








The great room.... 






The pool table in the loft ... 






The Poker Table ... 






The bar .... 






The guys from the loft ( Mill, Bobby, Greg, Mitch, Kenny, & Michael) .... 






The bar from the loft ... 






The fireplace on the back porch was SUWEEEET ... it got COLD when the sun went down!  







The 'Shack' after dark .... seriously ... just add a pool and I could live out my days a happy woman right there.  







That's the 'love shack' .... people pics coming soon!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Why does everyone want to withhold the really good pics?
> Are there that many blackmail quality photos floating around out there?



I've got at least a couple!    These however have virtually NO market value so I don't mind sharing them!  





Paul, Greg, Mill, Dawn & Kenny





 Paul





Dawn & Kenny





Most of the gang .... Mitch was taking the picture and Bobby wasn't there yet.  (Greg, Dawn, Mill, Kenny, Elaine, Michael, Paul, Garrett)





Kenny trying to figure out the satellite system. 





Mitch & Elaine






Kenny & Mitch





Greg, Garrett & Mill






Kenny.... quit pawing the indian!  






Bobby - "Measure THIS!"






Bobby, Mitch & Elaine






Michael, Bobby, Mitch & Mill .... Don't Mill look GOOD in red!  






You put your hands on me one more time I'll CUT YA!










The grand prize from twister tourney went to the reigning champ .... lemme tell ya' ... for an old man he's still dang limber.  


Last one (that I can publish!) .... 







"Crash" ... Twister was just more than he could handle.


----------



## Buck (Mar 22, 2009)

Funny thing is I talked to Kenny on the phone about 4:30 Friday.  He mentioned nothing about a Woody's gathering.    Just said he was south of Atlanta on the way to turkey hunt...


----------



## Strych9 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice pics Tag!  Maybe you can PM me the twister pics?  Nice place Quack!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 22, 2009)

Yep,It was nice meeting yall..Thanks again Mill. That T.V. is a heck of alot bigger than it looks in that picture Tag you should be able to get that new camera equipment any time now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2009)

That is a swaweeeet Love Shack........Never new you were a member of the B-52's Quack...

Looks like a good time had by all, and with that crowd the turkeys were sure to be safe..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Yep,It was nice meeting yall..Thanks again Mill. That T.V. is a heck of alot bigger than it looks in that picture Tag you should be able to get that new camera equipment any time now



Yea you get a little better perspective of how big it is when you look at it in the group shot taken from the loft!  

Mitch was just talking about how bad the motion blur was in those photos.  I told him I didn't have a wide enough lens to take in the whole room and fast enough to work in low light ................................................... YET!    I checked 'em out online this morning and I can get a 24--70 f2.8 for about $850 - $900.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yea you get a little better perspective of how big it is when you look at it in the group shot taken from the loft!
> 
> Mitch was just talking about how bad the motion blur was in those photos. I told him I didn't have a wide enough lens to take in the whole room and fast enough to work in low light ................................................... YET!  I checked 'em out online this morning and I can get a 24--70 f2.8 for about $850 - $900.


 
Kenny's good for that, he may not have let on, but I've seen him tip a Hooter's waitress $200 for a $20 meal. Just ask him in the proper manner, I'm sure he'll pony up for that lense..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Kenny's good for that, he may not have let on, but I've seen him tip a Hooter's waitress $200 for a $20 meal. Just ask him in the proper manner, I'm sure he'll pony up for that lense..



That's good to know .... cuz he supplied me with some pretty ......  uhmmmmm ...... 'marketable' shots!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That is a swaweeeet Love Shack........Never new you were a member of the B-52's Quack...
> 
> Looks like a good time had by all, and with that crowd the turkeys were sure to be safe..



Trust me the turkeys were safe....very safe 





They were all in the house.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 22, 2009)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Trust me the turkeys were safe....very safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not I.....I had to get outta there..Something sounded like a cross between a jake brake and a train where I was  Since I could'nt sleep.I hit the woods


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 22, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Not I.....I had to get outta there..Something sounded like a cross between a jake brake and a train where I was  Since I could'nt sleep.I hit the woods


----------



## Swede (Mar 22, 2009)

Y'all are on the list


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

Swede said:


> Y'all are on the list



Seth?  Is that you?  




  You wanna come turkey hunt with me?  I don't got no suweet love shack like Quack .... and I don't know if we got any turkeys .... but I got a camp fire in the back yard and cooler on wheels!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 22, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Seth?  Is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus now since SETH is twelven he needs his hunter edumacation card


----------



## Swede (Mar 22, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Seth?  Is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yer safe TAG.

This is like a Seth list but I have a sniper rifle


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Plus now since SETH is twelven he needs his hunter edumacation card



I wonder where that little rascal was this weekend!   since he didn't have anywhere to hunt I would have thought he'd have been here now and then.  


Hmmmmmm.......   You don't suppose???


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 22, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> I wonder where that little rascal was this weekend!   since he didn't have anywhere to hunt I would have thought he'd have been here now and then.
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm.......   You don't suppose???


You know as well as I do..Seth was with us all weekend


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

Swede said:


> Yer safe TAG.
> 
> This is like a Seth list but I have a sniper rifle



  bring them tree rats when ya come ... we'll do a little 'pre-D.O.G.' test run .... I could use the practice!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> You know as well as I do..Seth was with us all weekend


----------



## JR (Mar 22, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> I've got at least a couple!    These however have virtually NO market value so I don't mind sharing them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear LORD!!!  Some of those are just fabulous!  Others... Well... _"Haaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy" _


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> Dear LORD!!!  Some of those are just fabulous!  Others... Well... _"Haaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy" _


After you ................... well layed down to sleep and anyone walked through and made noise you would raise your hand and say........................Haaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## JR (Mar 22, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> After you ................... well layed down to sleep and anyone walked through and made noise you would raise your hand and say........................Haaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!



As I heard....


----------



## JR (Mar 22, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


>



Tell me this though... Who looks "HAPPY" in this picture????  Quack didn't know I was a "Dr." too....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> After you ................... well layed down to sleep and anyone walked through and made noise you would raise your hand and say........................Haaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!


'Cept for that one time when he rolled the wrong way and fell off the couch .... waved and said ........ 

Haaaaaaaaaay!!! 



JR said:


> As I heard....



Oh and ..... you still owe me for that pic of you and Dawn!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> Tell me this though... Who looks "HAPPY" in this picture????  Quack didn't know I was a "Dr." too....


OHH Lawd!! did you have your gloves on????


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> Tell me this though... Who looks "HAPPY" in this picture????  Quack didn't know I was a "Dr." too....



Well I could show you one where YOU look happy ... but I'd have to pass it by Quack first ... I think it has more market value with HIM than it does with you.


----------



## JR (Mar 22, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> 'Cept for that one time when he rolled the wrong way and fell off the couch .... waved and said ........
> Haaaaaaaaaay!!!


No wonder I was bruised... Yet that doesn't answer the hand print on my, ummm, 'bum'!!!  



Tag-a-long said:


> Oh and ..... you still owe me for that pic of you and Dawn!



I don't remember that one.... PM sent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2009)

ireallywasntthereimtwelvn......  Great pics Elaine, thanks for being the sober photographer.... you made the shack look alot nicer than it really is.  Haaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!


----------



## JR (Mar 22, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ireallywasntthereimtwelvn......  Great pics Elaine, thanks for being the sober photographer.... you made the shack look alot nicer than it really is.  Haaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!



Greg's son??? Is that you logged in as Quack again???  

She does add a nice ambiance to the pictures, doesn't she?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> No wonder I was bruised... Yet that doesn't answer the hand print on my, ummm, 'bum'!!!



Well I can promise you it's NOT mine!  



JR said:


> I don't remember that one.... PM sent.



No idgit!!!  the one on here!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> Greg's son??? Is that you logged in as Quack again???
> 
> She does add a nice ambiance to the pictures, doesn't she?


Yeah and it looks like Quack went home with the trophy!!


----------



## JR (Mar 22, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> No idgit!!!  the one on here!



Oh yea.    Y'all make it back up this way, I got your lunch!!!???  Oh and about the others, I'm rolling my pennies right now.  Hope I can come up with enough to pay to have certain pictures deleted.  FOR GOOD.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> Oh yea.    Y'all make it back up this way, I got your lunch!!!???  Oh and about the others, I'm rolling my pennies right now.  Hope I can come up with enough to pay to have certain pictures deleted.  FOR GOOD.



Lunch?? Pennies???? You have got to be kidding me, you better pray you win the lottery............


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ireallywasntthereimtwelvn......  Great pics Elaine, thanks for being the sober photographer.... you made the shack look alot nicer than it really is.  Haaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!



Sobriety does have it's benefits ...  it was a heckuva show!  And if you think the shack looks good there you just wait until you see it through the new lens I'm gonna buy with the bribe money .... uhmmmm I mean 'commission' Kenny's gonna pay me!  



JR said:


> Greg's son??? Is that you logged in as Quack again???
> 
> She does add a nice ambiance to the pictures, doesn't she?



Haaaaaaay........ Crash!


----------



## JR (Mar 22, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sobriety does have it's benefits ...  it was a heckuva show!  And if you think the shack looks good there you just wait until you see it through the new lens I'm gonna buy with the bribe money .... uhmmmm I mean 'commission' Kenny's gonna pay me!
> 
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaay........ Crash!



This trip just got a WHOLE lot more expensive!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> This trip just got a WHOLE lot more expensive!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone happen to notice, that in all the "dood" pics, I was the ONLY one that WAS not touching another dood???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anyone happen to notice, that in all the "dood" pics, I was the ONLY one that WAS not touching another dood???


Lemmee go back and look!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 22, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anyone happen to notice, that in all the "dood" pics, I was the ONLY one that WAS not touching another dood???



I noticed that ... but those were all 'pre-twister' I just thought you had your 'game face' on.  


PM incoming!


----------



## JR (Mar 22, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> Anyone happen to notice, that in all the "dood" pics, I was the ONLY one that WAS not touching another dood???





Tag-a-long said:


>



I wasn't gonna say anything Mill, but remember my comment here?  _"Hey!  Who's hand is THAT?"_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> I noticed that ... but those were all 'pre-twister' I just thought you had your 'game face' on.
> 
> 
> PM incoming!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2009)

JR said:


> I wasn't gonna say anything Mill, but remember my comment here?  _"Hey!  Who's hand is THAT?"_



Shaddup Kenny, I'll kill ya........


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 23, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shaddup Kenny, I'll kill ya........



or CUT HIM!


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shaddup Kenny, I'll kill ya........


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> or CUT HIM!



I've never been threatened so many times in one night... All the while, he was SMILING at me!!! Quack is cold-blooded.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shaddup Kenny, I'll kill ya........


Or cut Ya!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> I've never been threatened so many times in one night... All the while, he was SMILING at me!!! Quack is cold-blooded.



Yup..........


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2009)

hmmmm, where is everbody??

Oh well, morning driveby


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

Mornin Comeaux, drivin by myself.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2009)

Now that's what I call a Monday Morning Booster right there!












Great Pics, Tag!!


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2009)

Kebo said:


> Now that's what I call a Monday Morning Booster right there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, great quality.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2009)

I just found another pic it is a good one but it's gonna take me a while to resize it back in a few


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I just found another pic it is a good one but it's gonna take me a while to resize it back in a few



No, no Mitch.  That's quite alright.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I just found another pic it is a good one but it's gonna take me a while to resize it back in a few



Can't WAIT to see it!  Hey, Mitch, send it to me, I have a little time, I can work on it for you!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> No, no Mitch.  That's quite alright.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> No, no Mitch. That's quite alright.


 
What ya' skeered of Mr. money bags?


----------



## secondseason (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooter and Me....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

secondseason said:


> Scooter and Me....


 
You should have been wearing my hat, it matched your outfit better than mine!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2009)

Well some things actually happened this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!

Some people really did go hunting!!! 

I just found this Pic it was not in with the rest I thought it was a pretty good one!!!!


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well some things actually happened this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Some people really did go hunting!!!
> 
> I just found this Pic it was not in with the rest I thought it was a pretty good one!!!!



Mikey looks a little tired....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> Mikey looks a little tired....


 
I was just about to comment; I didn't see anyone hunting in that pic, just some boys in camo with probable hangovers..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> Mikey looks a little tired....



He ain't the only one! 
And FYI - - just cause ya'll dressed in the camo, don't mean the hunt happened!    j/k'ing, J/k'ing!


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2009)

Kebo said:


> He ain't the only one!
> And FYI - - just cause ya'll dressed in the camo, don't mean the hunt happened!    j/k'ing, J/k'ing!



My legs and back can attest to hunting... Mike took me on a 5+ mile HIKE after ol' longbeard!!!  WHEW!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> My legs and back can attest to hunting... Mike took me on a 5+ mile HIKE after ol' longbeard!!! WHEW!


 
Funny how there's not one pic of any hunting, with all of this alleged hunting that happened...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> Mikey looks a little tired....







scooter1 said:


> I was just about to comment; I didn't see anyone hunting in that pic, just some boys in camo with probable hangovers..



They were back at the house by 9:00...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> My legs and back can attest to hunting... Mike took me on a 5+ mile HIKE after ol' longbeard!!!  WHEW!



That's NOT why you're sore.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> Mikey looks a little tired....



That's cuz Mickey was still awake at 3:00 with the rest of us ... unlike SOME people who uhmmmm............. 'turned in' early!   

Wonder what Kenny's doin' with them shades on!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

Workin2Hunt said:


> They were back at the house by 9:00...


 
I've seen JR on a full tilt walk. The only way he walked 5 miles and got back by 9am is if he started about 3am.


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2009)

Workin2Hunt said:


> They were back at the house by 9:00...



We were the last one's back... Think our arrival was 10:20ish!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 23, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I've seen JR on a full tilt walk. The only way he walked 5 miles and got back by 9am is if he started about 3am.


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2009)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That's NOT why you're sore.


Sweet Mary!!!!!!!!!!!!!    


Tag-a-long said:


> That's cuz Mickey was still awake at 3:00 with the rest of us ... unlike SOME people who uhmmmm............. 'turned in' early!
> 
> Wonder what Kenny's doin' with them shades on!?!


I needed my beauty sleep.... And my 'shades' were on, cause my eyes were a lil sensitive... 


scooter1 said:


> I've seen JR on a full tilt walk. The only way he walked 5 miles and got back by 9am is if he started about 3am.


Exactly, we got back closer to 10:30...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> Exactly, we got back closer to 10:30...


 
So you left the Love Shack at 4:30 then......


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> My legs and back can attest to hunting... Mike took me on a 5+ mile HIKE after ol' longbeard!!!  WHEW!



What was ya'll hiking for?  There were 3-4 polaris Rangers there for you to use!  



JR said:


> I needed my beauty sleep.... And my 'shades' were on, cause my eyes were a lil sensitive... ...



Yea ... you can tell by looking at it the sun was BRUTAL on that porch!  



scooter1 said:


> So you left the Love Shack at 4:30 then......



Well I don't know what time they left ... but when I got up at 8:00 there was still hot coffee in the coffee pot!


----------



## GRIZZLER46 (Mar 23, 2009)

Heeeeeyyyyyyaaa

Where's the good pics....you know the ones I'm talkin bout


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2009)

Go back to page 5 post 221


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 23, 2009)

Workin2Hunt said:


> They were back at the house by 9:00...


Well it dont take long to cover 500ac



JR said:


> My legs and back can attest to hunting... Mike took me on a 5+ mile HIKE after ol' longbeard!!!  WHEW!


We should have shot that turkey we seen..That would have showed em


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Well it dont take long to cover 500ac
> 
> We should have shot that turkey we seen..That would have showed em



As close as sh... errrr... IT got, we could have lassoed IT!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2009)

secondseason said:


> Scooter and Me....



Heyyyyyyyyyyyy, that's my truck ya'll have your' 2 fine buttocks on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Well it dont take long to cover 500ac
> 
> We should have shot that turkey we seen..That would have showed em





JR said:


> As close as sh... errrr... IT got, we could have lassoed IT!!!



I told ya'll, in order to "manage" this place we NEEDED to take some hens' out!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2009)

JR said:


> We were the last one's back... Think our arrival was 10:20ish!


Actually I just looked at the time stamp on that photo it was taken at 9:50 am


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy, that's my truck ya'll have your' 2 fine buttocks on!!!!!!!!!!


 
Now it all makes sense.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Actually I just looked at the time stamp on that photo it was taken at 9:50 am


 
You're not accusing Mr. Money Bags of lying are you??

We all know he would nevvvvver stretch the truth...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 23, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Actually I just looked at the time stamp on that photo it was taken at 9:50 am



Ohhhhhhh.... you are BAD!!!!!    That's just cold right there!    talk about sellin' a brother out!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You're not accusing Mr. Money Bags of lying are you??
> 
> We all know he would nevvvvver stretch the truth...


I'm not accusing anything just stating a fact. that picture was taken with my camera not Elaine's and I just picked up the camera and looked at the time stamp


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 23, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Actually I just looked at the time stamp on that photo it was taken at 9:50 am





scooter1 said:


> You're not accusing Mr. Money Bags of lying are you??
> 
> We all know he would nevvvvver stretch the truth...


That camera must not have jumped forward with the time change We hunted pretty much all day


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Now it all makes sense.....



Yes it does, where do I send the royalty checks to??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

Swede said:


> Yes it does, where do I send the royalty checks to??


 
I'll just pick em up when I come to get that tiller....


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Actually I just looked at the time stamp on that photo it was taken at 9:50 am



CENTRAL time!!!!  That's what your camera is set on... OBVIOUSLY!


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'll just pick em up when I come to get that tiller....



It aint quite warm enough to plant Bermuda unless the weather nerd in you says it is.

Let me know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

Swede said:


> It aint quite warm enough to plant Bermuda unless the weather nerd in you says it is.
> 
> Let me know.


 
Sod yes, seed no. The nights have to be in the 60 degree range before it'll germinate, which means I won't get the darn thing until May!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 23, 2009)

GRIZZLER46 said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyyaaa
> 
> Where's the good pics....you know the ones I'm talkin bout



If you go to Tag's photobucket account, you can see them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> If you go to Tag's photobucket account, you can see them.


 
They can't be that impressive.....


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> They can't be that impressive.....



Wouldn't want to violate


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 23, 2009)

Swede said:


> Wouldn't want to violate



Something was violated.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 23, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Something was violated.



Oh really....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 23, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Something was violated.



Girl!!  I only gave you the password to the album cuz it was you BIRTHDAY!!  You can't be sharin' stuff like that ... it's gonna cut into my new lens fund.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Girl!! I only gave you the password to the album cuz it was you BIRTHDAY!! You can't be sharin' stuff like that ... it's gonna cut into my new lens fund.


 
You're thinkins all wrong. The more people out there threatening to blackmail JR the more money you can get!!!!

Heck by the time were done you'll be able to afford one of those Bigma super telephoto lenses....


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 23, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Girl!!  I only gave you the password to the album cuz it was you BIRTHDAY!!  You can't be sharin' stuff like that ... it's gonna cut into my new lens fund.



I have needs too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I have needs too!


 
Oh MY !!!!

The initiation may come sooner than later!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2009)

hmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> hmmm


 
Spit it out boy,,,,you're starting to sound like an old Mazda.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> hmmm





scooter1 said:


> Spit it out boy,,,,you're starting to sound like an old Mazda.



I ain't going down that road....

Content to sit back and watch the show


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Girl!!  I only gave you the password to the album cuz it was you BIRTHDAY!!  You can't be sharin' stuff like that ... it's gonna cut into my new lens fund.





scooter1 said:


> You're thinkins all wrong. The more people out there threatening to blackmail JR the more money you can get!!!!
> 
> Heck by the time were done you'll be able to afford one of those Bigma super telephoto lenses....


Wrong.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2009)

JR said:


> Wrong.


 
So which tactic did you use last night JR, guts or balls?

JR? oh JR? you still with us man? Helllloooo!!!!


----------



## JR (Mar 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So which tactic did you use last night JR, guts or balls?
> 
> JR? oh JR? you still with us man? Helllloooo!!!!



Still here.  And neither.  It was late once I got home from softball...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2009)

JR said:


> Still here. And neither. It was late once I got home from softball...


 
Well, if you are able, let us know how it turns out, and which one you tried first...


----------



## JR (Mar 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well, if you are able, let us know how it turns out, and which one you tried first...



Going for the balls-one first!  I really liked that approach!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2009)

JR said:


> Going for the balls-one first! I really liked that approach!!!


 
Make sure you open the front door and yell a hardy "HEY Y'ALL WATCH THIS!!!!" before attempting it.

On a side note, what color flowers would you prefer on your grave?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 24, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Easy now!!
> 
> I will say this, that Macon Cracker Barrel won`t ever be the same...



Its OK, I left a few marks in that town, before they  had a cracker barrel...   it was the Denny's, and the police tape and bullet holes in the Pines motel up behind the Dennys, then their was the brunswick stew at Saterfields, BAP, and the pond at the Wesleyan college...


----------



## JR (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, lunch was good and pleastantly quiet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2009)

JR said:


> Well, lunch was good and pleastantly quiet!


 
The wife made you a PB&J to eat at the office again huh?!!!


----------



## Swede (Mar 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> The wife made you a PB&J to eat at the office again huh?!!!



Well he did get some Frito's and a juice box this time.  I'd call that a step forward.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2009)

Swede said:


> Well he did get some Frito's and a juice box this time. I'd call that a step forward.


 
Exactly what is wrong with frito's???


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 24, 2009)

Frito's don't go well with mudbugs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Frito's don't go well with mudbugs


 
But they do with PB&J.....

They are also a must in the bottom of a bowl of chilli......


----------



## Swede (Mar 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Exactly what is wrong with frito's???



Nuttin unless they are being rationed by the Mrs.


Love me some Frito's and bean dip


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 24, 2009)

Swede said:


> Nuttin unless they are being rationed by the Mrs.
> 
> 
> Love me some Frito's and bean dip



Too much bean dip can be deadly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Too much bean dip can be deadly


 
For those around you...


----------



## JR (Mar 24, 2009)

Good grief.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm thinking some good ol' BBQ sounds tasty today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2009)

JR said:


> Good grief.


 
Wha'''' you eatin bean dip now?


----------



## JR (Mar 25, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Wha'''' you eatin bean dip now?



Nope.  Working on my 1st cup of coffee!


Oh, and mornin'!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2009)

Where's JD when you need him?


----------



## JR (Mar 25, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Where's JD when you need him?



Whatca lookin' for JD fer?


----------



## JD (Mar 25, 2009)

You call?


----------



## JD (Mar 25, 2009)

Where'd everybody go?????


----------



## dreamdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

I am here baby


----------



## JD (Mar 25, 2009)

dreamdawg said:


> I am here baby



Hey there Sweet Thang!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2009)

JD,  you in for some BBQ or other grub tomorrow? PM if so.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 25, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> JD,  you in for some BBQ or other grub tomorrow? PM if so.



Y'all ain't gonna try to do this without me, are you?


----------



## JR (Mar 25, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> JD,  you in for some BBQ or other grub tomorrow? PM if so.


SHHHHHHHHHHHHH, take it to PM's before HE sees it...



dutchman said:


> Y'all ain't gonna try to do this without me, are you?



Oh, he..hey Dutch!  How you doing?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Y'all ain't gonna try to do this without me, are you?



Dutch, you got any good recommendations as far as BBQ that is in the Duluth-Suwanee-Buford area?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2009)

You boys enjoy the BubbaQ tomorrow, I'll be wide open all over the place and won't be able to crash this party.


----------



## JR (Mar 25, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You boys enjoy the BubbaQ tomorrow, I'll be wide open all over the place and won't be able to crash this party.



Obviously... Oh and welcome back to your OWN thread.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2009)

JR said:


> Obviously... Oh and welcome back to your OWN thread.



Motion to oust deserters?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Motion to oust deserters?



Hiya Turtlebug!!

Motion fails for lack of a second


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Hiya Turtlebug!!
> 
> Motion fails for lack of a second



Hiya yerself Comeaux 

I ain't heard Sultan of Slime singing yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Motion to oust deserters?


 
What's wrong with folks that like desert??

JR is an expert on them.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What's wrong with folks that like desert??
> 
> JR is an expert on them.



I'm partial to a good cobbler myself...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I'm partial to a good cobbler myself...


 

Me too, peach is my preference.


----------



## Swede (Mar 25, 2009)

These gobblers have drizzle on em??


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2009)

Swede said:


> These gobblers have drizzle on em??



That almost sounded obscene.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2009)

Peach, blackberry, apple...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2009)

Swede said:


> These gobblers have drizzle on em??





turtlebug said:


> That almost sounded obscene.



Only if your mind is in the gutter


----------



## Swede (Mar 25, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> That almost sounded obscene.





Comeaux said:


> Only if your mind is in the gutter



Let's keep it clean please


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2009)

Swede said:


> Let's keep it clean please



Hush up gutter-bomb.


----------



## Swede (Mar 25, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Hush up gutter-bomb.



I do not know of which you speak evil woman.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, maybe some of yall locals with join us for BBQ tomorrow somewhere. Details to follow in the AM I am sure.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2009)

Swede said:


> I do not know of which you speak evil woman.



Been pleading/drinking the 5th again I see?


----------



## Swede (Mar 25, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Been pleading/drinking the 5th again I see?



ooh, yer rotten and evil..

Me likey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Been pleading/drinking the 5th again I see?


 
Is this true Swede? and you didn't invite me??


----------



## Swede (Mar 25, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Is this true Swede? and you didn't invite me??



Easy old cheezy

The she devil is taunting me and I need my wits about me.

She ran off


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2009)

Swede said:


> Easy old cheezy
> 
> The she devil is taunting me and I need my wits about me.
> 
> She ran off


 

She's sneaky that way. Put your back up against a wall, quick.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2009)

Swede said:


> Easy old cheezy
> 
> The she devil is taunting me and I need my wits about me.
> 
> She ran off



Didn't run off. Got a headache brewing so I'm fixin to call it a night. 

Night Swede-E. 

Night Scooter.

Night Comeaux.

Night JR.

Night JohnBoy.


----------



## Swede (Mar 25, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Didn't run off. Got a headache brewing so I'm fixin to call it a night.
> 
> Night Swede-E.
> 
> ...




Nite MaryTbug

Sleep hard and well


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2009)

Ran off for a little bit and missed all the fun. Dang!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2009)

Just admit it, you got lost in your own house and you're embarrassed to tell us.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Dutch, you got any good recommendations as far as BBQ that is in the Duluth-Suwanee-Buford area?



PM sent...


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2009)

Mornin' folks.  Dutch, where are y'all planning today?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

Did somebody say something?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2009)

BBQ lunch has been changed to tomorrow. Place TBD but Dutch likes Dreamland in Peachtree Corners area. Any others??


----------



## JD (Mar 26, 2009)

Well looks like I get to take the little lady out to lunch today...

About tomorrow Dreamland seems like a haul.... Dillard's BBQ is suwanee is pretty good, or could go over to Pappy Reds in Cumming.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2009)

Dillard's sounds good to me. Dutch ban you make that?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

I have no problem with Dillard's. The man makes excellent stew.

But man, Suawnee's a haul from Norcross. 

Touche, JD.


----------



## JD (Mar 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I have no problem with Dillard's. The man makes excellent stew.
> 
> But man, Suawnee's a haul from Norcross.
> 
> Touche, JD.



Yea the stew is good there... I like the BBQ beef better than the pork there. 

Your right its not that far after I looked up Dreamlands address

Driving directions to 5250 Peachtree Pkwy, Norcross, GA 30092
17.7 mi – about 33 mins


But I can get to Dillards in 5mins from where I work....


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 26, 2009)

JR said:


> Mornin' folks.  Dutch, where are y'all planning today?





dutchman said:


> Did somebody say something?



Kenny said he wanted to go hunt turkeys , said he ain't skeered of no snake ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> Kenny said he wanted to go hunt turkeys , said he ain't skeered of no snake ....





Well now...


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now...



thats what I was thinkin' ....


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> Kenny said he wanted to go hunt turkeys , said he ain't skeered of no snake ....





Nicodemus said:


> Well now...



Someone's telling stories....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2009)

JR said:


> Someone's telling stories....




Folks from here??? Say it ain`t so!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks from here??? Say it ain`t so!!!



         





Thats the word on the street .....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks from here??? Say it ain`t so!!!



Nope, no one from here would do that!!!!!!!


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> Thats the word on the street .....



Someone's writing the wrong stuff on the street, I can ASSURE you!  Me + snake = certain death.  And more than likely the snake will slither away....


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

Kenny is no friend of serpents...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2009)

JR and I got together today at Taco Mac's in Kennesaw.
I think we pretty much hammered out the lowdown on the SEC football season for next year. Bottom line is Gators aren't going to reign supreme, and LSU and Auburn are pond scum..

Man those blackened Tilapia tacos are awesome. I'm making a trip for some more of those soon.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 26, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Man those blackened Tilapia tacos are awesome. I'm making a trip for some more of those soon.



I sure hope you remembered your old buddy and brought me some home to drop off to me ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> I sure hope you remembered your old buddy and brought me some home to drop off to me ....


 
Ruh roh.....


----------



## JD (Mar 26, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Dillard's sounds good to me. Dutch ban you make that?





dutchman said:


> I have no problem with Dillard's. The man makes excellent stew.
> 
> But man, Suawnee's a haul from Norcross.
> 
> Touche, JD.



So we eatin at Dillard's tomorrow or what?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

JD said:


> So we eatin at Dillard's tomorrow or what?



If you're too lazy to drive down to Dreamland, I guess we are...

You gotta get there before 1:00 p.m., though.


----------



## JD (Mar 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> If you're too lazy to drive down to Dreamland, I guess we are...
> 
> You gotta get there before 1:00 p.m., though.



I am thinkin around 11:30.....

unless something comes up again...


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

JD said:


> I am thinkin around 11:30.....
> 
> unless something comes up again...



I'll be there.


----------



## JD (Mar 26, 2009)

BBQ tomorrow....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3383066#post3383066


----------



## Swede (Mar 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> If you're too lazy to drive down to Dreamland, I guess we are...
> 
> You gotta get there before 1:00 p.m., though.





JD said:


> BBQ tomorrow....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3383066#post3383066



Why does everything have to be about you??

You need some gas money??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2009)

Swede said:


> You need some gas money??


 

You shouldn't oughta have asked that one...


----------



## JD (Mar 26, 2009)

Swede said:


> Why does everything have to be about you??
> 
> You need some gas money??



Nope.... company truck and company gas...

Just the 30 min drive one way kinda ruins the lunch hour.... I guess I could call in an order and pick it up and wave at yall as I go by....


----------



## Swede (Mar 26, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You shouldn't oughta have asked that one...



Gladly pay for a lunch/meet thing 10 minutes closer. I'm hatin driving like that


----------



## Swede (Mar 26, 2009)

JD said:


> Nope.... company truck and company gas...
> 
> Just the 30 min drive one way kinda ruins the lunch hour.... I guess I could call in an order and pick it up and wave at yall as I go by....



Not like you got something to do beside chase the geese around the place and pick up their poo


----------



## JD (Mar 26, 2009)

Swede said:


> Gladly pay for a lunch/meet thing 10 minutes closer. I'm hatin driving like that



Suwanee is closer to you than P'tree corners....

I was just thinking about you sweetie...


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2009)

JD said:


> Suwanee is closer to you than P'tree corners....
> 
> I was just thinking about you sweetie...



Always a giver.


----------



## Buck (Mar 26, 2009)

Squeeeellll....


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Squeeeellll....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2009)

Who all's coming to BBQ lunch today in Suwanee??

Swede, you coming?


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2009)

Not I.  Y'all complainin' about a 10, 20, even 30 minute drive.... For me, a MIN of 45 mins... And with the rain, you could bet closer to an HOUR one way.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 27, 2009)

JR said:


> Not I.  Y'all complainin' about a 10, 20, even 30 minute drive.... For me, a MIN of 45 mins... And with the rain, you could bet closer to an HOUR one way.



Yeah it must be nice to be able to take 3 hours lunches though!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

Little far for me, plus, I get lost as a he-haint, in towns...


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wish I could make it...on the other hand...if anyone is gonna be around Sandy Springs today...holler!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2009)

Chow time!!! Headed to BBQ.


----------



## JD (Mar 27, 2009)

Man that was some good eatin... Nice to see Dutchman, Swede, and Comeaux again...We also had a suprise visitor that was baring gifts and bought lunch as well.... Nice to meet you Prosides. I don't care what Ol' Red says about you....you can buy me lunch anytime....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2009)

JD said:


> Man that was some good eatin... Nice to see Dutchman, Swede, and Comeaux again...We also had a suprise visitor that was baring gifts and bought lunch as well.... Nice to meet you Prosides. I don't care what Ol' Red says about you....you can buy me lunch anytime....



Not the best pic but nevertheless a good time was had by all. 10+ man card points to Proside for buying lunch. It "sore" was nice to meet you


----------



## JD (Mar 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Not the best pic but nevertheless a good time was had by all. 10+ man card points to Proside for buying lunch. It "sore" was nice to meet you



And to think... he didn't  like to meet strange men off of the internet...


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 27, 2009)

boy that a motely crew ....

sorry I messed it y'all , sure it was a good time ...

How many lies were told in the first 20 minutes ....


----------



## BKA (Mar 27, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> boy that a motely crew ....
> 
> sorry I messed it y'all , sure it was a good time ...
> 
> How many lies were told in the first 20 minutes ....



Yeah, it looks like they should of eaten salads instead of BBQ........


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> boy that a motely crew ....
> 
> sorry I messed it y'all , sure it was a good time ...
> 
> How many lies were told in the first 20 minutes ....



I'm sorry you messed it, too. No lies were told at any time during today's meeting.



BKA said:


> Yeah, it looks like they should of eaten salads instead of BBQ........



No salad eaters in that bunch.


----------



## Swede (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm stuffed and pretty much useless for the rest of the day. 

Thanks Prosides for lunch and the gift cards will come in handy


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

Swede said:


> I'm stuffed and pretty much useless for the rest of the day.
> 
> Thanks Prosides for lunch and the gift cards will come in handy



Let me also add my sincere thanks to Proside for his generosity in picking up the tab for today's meal. I appreciate it, sir! And I'd like to echo Swede's comments regarding those wonderful gift cards and the promotional items you so graciously provided as well. You're first rate in my book.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

That reflection just about knocked my eyeballs out!


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2009)

Taco Mac was good!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> That reflection just about knocked my eyeballs out!



I believe I've just been called out. You can't do that, you're a moderator...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I believe I've just been called out. You can't do that, you're a moderator...




Wait a minute!! I ain`t called no names at all!!  

Talk about a kicked dog hollerin`...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2009)

I must say that it was a pleasure to meet Proside and have some good bbq with the rest of you fellas. The generosity shown by Proside in picking up the tab and providing promo items was nice. Giving us all Bass Pro gift cards was truly an exceptional act of kindness and just cool as heck. Thanks man!!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I must say that it was a pleasure to meet Proside and have some good bbq with the rest of you fellas. The generosity shown by Proside in picking up the tab and providing promo items was nice. Giving us all Bass Pro gift cards was truly an exceptional act of kindness and just cool as heck. Thanks man!!



What a kind fella. At least there was no empty chair with name card this time! The prayers must have worked.


----------



## JD (Mar 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I must say that it was a pleasure to meet Proside and have some good bbq with the rest of you fellas. The generosity shown by Proside in picking up the tab and providing promo items was nice. Giving us all Bass Pro gift cards was truly an exceptional act of kindness and just cool as heck. Thanks man!!



I wasn't going to say anything about the gift cards but since yall brought it up....it was an unbelieveable gesture. I was wondering how I was going to pay for a new pair of hiking boots for work but now I don't have to worry about it and still be able to buy a box of shells. Proside is first class in my book.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like you internet men had a fun time together. And just for the record, buying everyone lunch and handing out goodies is a business promotional venture, not meeting strange men from the internet..


----------



## BKA (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Sounds like you internet men had a fun time together. And just for the record, buying everyone lunch and handing out goodies is a business promotional venture, not meeting strange men from the internet..



Swede is use to meeting strange men from craigslist.........


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2009)

The best part about today's BBQ lunch was finding out Dutch has a twenty-something year old daughter


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2009)

BKA said:


> Swede is use to meeting strange men from craigslist.........



NOTHING wrong with that!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 27, 2009)

Look out Dutch..he's got a boat!!


----------



## BKA (Mar 27, 2009)

JR said:


> NOTHING wrong with that!!!



I wasn't being negative......just sayin is all........


----------



## JD (Mar 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> The best part about today's BBQ lunch was finding out Dutch has a twenty-something year old daughter



He also let you know right quick what would happen to you if you even thought about it....

Had something to do with a certain Hawk that he had in his truck....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2009)

*Just kidding Dutch!*



JD said:


> He also let you know right quick what would happen to you if you even thought about it....
> 
> Had something to do with a certain Hawk that he had in his truck....



I thought he was gonna show me his prized baseball bat collection down in the basement?


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2009)

JD said:


> He also let you know right quick what would happen to you if you even thought about it....
> 
> Had something to do with a certain Hawk that he had in his truck....



Gene is a good one!  One of the finest around.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

JR said:


> Gene is a good one!  One of the finest around.




Indeed, he is.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

Perry, if you happen to see my hawk coming at your chest end over end, don't bother trying to duck. Unless you want it to hit you in the head...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Perry, if you happen to see my hawk coming at your chest end over end, don't bother trying to duck. Unless you want it to hit you in the head...



Hit my head??? I wouldn't want ya to break your hawk that way 

Hey Dutch, I forgot to ask....is she on MySpace or Facebook? 

Bawahahaha


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

This is just wrong...


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> This is just wrong...



Agreed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

Us rondyvooers hang together...


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Us rondyvooers hang together...



You bet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Us rondyvooers hang together...


 
I'll bring the rope............OH!!! you meant,,,,,,,,,,,Uh nevermind...


----------



## proside (Mar 27, 2009)

JD said:


> Man that was some good eatin... Nice to see Dutchman, Swede, and Comeaux again...We also had a suprise visitor that was baring gifts and bought lunch as well.... Nice to meet you Prosides. I don't care what Ol' Red says about you....you can buy me lunch anytime....





Comeaux said:


> Not the best pic but nevertheless a good time was had by all. 10+ man card points to Proside for buying lunch. It "sore" was nice to meet you





dutchman said:


> Let me also add my sincere thanks to Proside for his generosity in picking up the tab for today's meal. I appreciate it, sir! And I'd like to echo Swede's comments regarding those wonderful gift cards and the promotional items you so graciously provided as well. You're first rate in my book.





Comeaux said:


> I must say that it was a pleasure to meet Proside and have some good bbq with the rest of you fellas. The generosity shown by Proside in picking up the tab and providing promo items was nice. Giving us all Bass Pro gift cards was truly an exceptional act of kindness and just cool as heck. Thanks man!!



I just wanted to tell  you guys that I enjoyed lunch and it was nice to meet you men. I look forward to the next one I can attend.

As far as the gifts, I met Scooter down the road before lunch and he gave them to me to give to you guys. He wanted me to make a good impression!

I'll see you strange men at the next Lunch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

proside said:


> I just wanted to tell you guys that I enjoyed lunch and it was nice to meet you men. I look forward to the next one I can attend.
> 
> As far as the gifts, I met Scooter down the road before lunch and he gave them to me to give to you guys. He wanted me to make a good impression!
> 
> I'll see you strange men at the next Lunch


 



What a kidder. Proside, I know these guys, you think I'd give them anything but grief??


----------



## dutchman (Mar 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'll bring the rope............OH!!! you meant,,,,,,,,,,,Uh nevermind...





scooter1 said:


> What a kidder. Proside, I know these guys, you think I'd give them anything but grief??



Well, you did offer us a rope...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Well, you did offer us a rope...


 
Yeah, and I have a special knot I'ma gonna tie in it just for you!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yeah, and I have a special knot I'ma gonna tie in it just for you!



I ain't skeered of no corn dog eatin' Bammer fan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I ain't skeered of no corn dog eatin' Bammer fan.


 
Yeah, well I've got a chair with the seat cut out of it to go along with that knot in the rope....


----------



## JR (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like lunch in Gwinnett Co. today!!!


----------



## JD (Mar 28, 2009)

JR said:


> Looks like lunch in Gwinnett Co. today!!!



We will be seeing you in a bit....

By the way were meeting JR and the kids at Bass Pro Shops around 11:00 then gonna grab a bite....if you around that area look for us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

JD said:


> We will be seeing you in a bit....
> 
> By the way were meeting JR and the kids at Bass Pro Shops around 11:00 then gonna grab a bite....if you around that area look for us.


 
I spent over $100 at BPS yesterday. I am banned from there for a while. Looks like it's me and the little lady on a date to Sam's Club in Snellville today.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2009)

JD said:


> We will be seeing you in a bit....
> 
> By the way were meeting JR and the kids at Bass Pro Shops around 11:00 then gonna grab a bite....if you around that area look for us.



I might meet you there with my crew.


----------



## JD (Mar 28, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I might meet you there with my crew.



Thinking about hitting Jillians for lunch and some games..


----------



## dutchman (Mar 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I spent over $100 at BPS yesterday. I am banned from there for a while. Looks like it's me and the little lady on a date to Sam's Club in Snellville today.



Did somebody say banned?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Did somebody say banned?


 
I think so!!


----------



## JD (Mar 28, 2009)

Kenny you there buddy.... I sure hope you made it home OK...your boys had you all tore up at lunch today. I see a good dose of Nyquil in their future...

Hope the Miss's gets home soon before them two eat you alive... reminded me of someone trying to herd cats.....

But the kicker is the boys were acting just fine and weren't bothering no one....well cept JR...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2009)

Of course you know that JR had to have him a treat. Look at how intently Lil JR is eyeballing at that ice cream sundae.


----------



## JR (Mar 28, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Of course you know that JR had to have him a treat. Look at how intently Lil JR is eyeballing at that ice cream sundae.



Yummy!  Talk about some drizzle!!  Though I only had one bite...  Did you get a pic of JD chowing down on said dessert???  What about when he was licking the mug?????


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2009)

JR said:


> Yummy!  Talk about some drizzle!!  Though I only had one bite...  Did you get a pic of JD chowing down on said dessert???  What about when he was licking the mug?????



Ummm, that wasn't the mug he was licking...


----------



## JD (Mar 28, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Ummm, that wasn't the mug he was licking...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

JD, you like one of those lizards that can lick it's eyeballs?


----------



## JD (Mar 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> JD, you like one of those lizards that can lick it's eyeballs?



Gene Simmons ain't got nothing on me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

I see that!


----------



## JD (Mar 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I see that!



all I see is a red X


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

JD said:


> all I see is a red X


 
You're not holding your head right....


----------



## JR (Mar 29, 2009)

Mornin' folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2009)

JR said:


> Mornin' folks.


 
That's it, you're doing the dishes.


----------



## JR (Mar 29, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That's it, you're doing the dishes.



Ironic you say that.... Just got done unloading the dishwasher, and cleaning the boys dishes from breakfast.  Momma sleeping in this morning!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2009)

JR said:


> Ironic you say that.... Just got done unloading the dishwasher, and cleaning the boys dishes from breakfast. Momma sleeping in this morning!


 
Obviously you haven't checked your pm's this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

So where are we eating lunch on Thursday?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So where are we eating lunch on Thursday?



How 'bout Taco Mac in Duluth?


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 30, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Perry, if you happen to see my hawk coming at your chest end over end, don't bother trying to duck. Unless you want it to hit you in the head...



I got cha back brother ....



Nicodemus said:


> Us rondyvooers hang together...




like hoof glue and sinew .......


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

dutchman said:


> How 'bout Taco Mac in Duluth?



Hmmm, that sounds good. I gotta think about that though. It's Spring Break for me this week and I got responsibilities...


----------



## JR (Mar 30, 2009)

dutchman said:


> How 'bout Taco Mac in Duluth?


Hmmmmmm.......




Comeaux said:


> Hmmm, that sounds good. I gotta think about that though. It's Spring Break for me this week and I got responsibilities...



Heck man, you call those 3 "responsibilities"????  Shoot, they'd be good on their own!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Hmmm, that sounds good. I gotta think about that though. It's Spring Break for me this week and I got responsibilities...



Spring break for you or the 23 year old?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Spring break for you or the 23 year old?




Naw, I met me a new one, super smart Tech girl me thinks


----------



## dreamdawg (Mar 30, 2009)

dutchman said:


> How 'bout Taco Mac in Duluth?



JD is not allowed to go to Taco Mac on a Thursday... I go to Taco Mac with friends on the Thursday for Pint Night, and he always refuses to go with me.


----------



## Swede (Mar 30, 2009)

dreamdawg said:


> JD is not allowed to go to Taco Mac on a Thursday... I go to Taco Mac with friends on the Thursday for Pint Night, and he always refuses to go with me.



Ruh roh Raggy

We'll miss you JD




HI DD


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

dreamdawg said:


> JD is not allowed to go to Taco Mac on a Thursday... I go to Taco Mac with friends on the Thursday for Pint Night, and he always refuses to go with me.



And that's the end of that for JD... 

Hello Dreama


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mornin!


----------



## dreamdawg (Mar 30, 2009)

Swede said:


> Ruh roh Raggy
> 
> We'll miss you JD
> 
> ...




Hi right back at you sweedie.


----------



## JR (Mar 30, 2009)

dreamdawg said:


> JD is not allowed to go to Taco Mac on a Thursday... I go to Taco Mac with friends on the Thursday for Pint Night, and he always refuses to go with me.



HI!   

And if you're ever in need of someone to go with ya to Pint Night, let me know!!!


----------



## dreamdawg (Mar 30, 2009)

We usually go the 1st Thursday each month to the Cumming location.  Maybe if I get some of you men to go, JD will finally join me.  (he thinks I am going to meet men)


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

JR said:


> HI!
> 
> And if you're ever in need of someone to go with ya to Pint Night, let me know!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 30, 2009)

Comeaux said:


>



pot meet kettle


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> pot meet kettle



Gee...thanks for the assist


----------



## Swede (Mar 30, 2009)

By the way ,  Taco Mac is openly anti gun


----------



## JD (Mar 30, 2009)

Swede said:


> By the way ,  Taco Mac is openly anti gun



Yep and not to mention we got a togo order friday night and I wanted 1/2 the wings TMI and extra wet...they hardly had any sauce on them... my 4 yo could have ate them and my 9 yo did. So I am boycotting Taco Smack.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2009)

JD said:


> Yep and not to mention we got a togo order friday night and I wanted 1/2 the wings TMI and extra wet...they hardly had any sauce on them... my 4 yo could have ate them and my 9 yo did. So I am boycotting Taco Smack.



Whatever...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

So what's the decision girls.?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So what's the decision girls.?




Chuck E Cheese - Mall of Georgia


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Chuck E Cheese - Mall of Georgia


 

Ummm,,,,,,,,,,,,NOOOOOOO!!!!

Try again retread........


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,,,,,,NOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Try again retread........



Dutchman was wanting Dreamland last week. I could do Boudreaux's again, or just about anything.


----------



## JD (Mar 30, 2009)

Bought time for some Bait...


----------



## Swede (Mar 30, 2009)

JD said:


> Bought time for some Bait...



Yomoto's or what ever it's called


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2009)

JD said:


> Bought time for some Bait...



I have to pass on bait.


----------



## dreamdawg (Mar 30, 2009)

JD said:


> Yep and not to mention we got a togo order friday night and I wanted 1/2 the wings TMI and extra wet...they hardly had any sauce on them... my 4 yo could have ate them and my 9 yo did. So I am boycotting Taco Smack.



WHATEVER...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Chuck E Cheese - Mall of Georgia



Someone said lunch?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Someone said lunch?


 

Yeah, you comin'??

Oh nevermind, I saw your cake..

Taco Mac sounds good to me,,,,,,,,but I'm flexible.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yeah, you comin'??
> 
> Oh nevermind, I saw your cake..
> 
> Taco Mac sounds good to me,,,,,,,,but I'm flexible.



You're an evil little man.  

JAPANESE!  And No, I ain't coming but if I were, I'd vote for Japanese!  

Hold the cake please.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> You're an evil little man.
> 
> JAPANESE!  And No, I ain't coming but if I were, I'd vote for Japanese!
> 
> Hold the cake please.



The real question Enquiring minds want to know is if that was a red velvet cake with cream cheese icing? 

You ladies hurry up and pick a place.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> The real question Enquiring minds want to know is if that was a red velvet cake with cream cheese icing?




I do not know.  

I do not care.  

I do not care to find out!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I do not know.
> 
> I do not care.
> 
> I do not care to find out!



I've never been hammered by Turtlebug before


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I've never been hammered by Turtlebug before



Was it fun?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 30, 2009)

gentlemen, I'm back from Mexico, still in one piece though Comeaux and I could be brothers now.

I would have posted the crawfish pics before I left but I forgot my PC cable at work.  Alas, tomorrow will have to do.

btw... I didn't miss any of you while I was in Mexico.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 30, 2009)

My eyes...my eyes


----------



## JR (Mar 30, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> gentlemen, I'm back from Mexico, still in one piece though Comeaux and I could be brothers now.
> 
> I would have posted the crawfish pics before I left but I forgot my PC cable at work.  Alas, tomorrow will have to do.
> 
> btw... I didn't miss any of you while I was in Mexico.



Welcome back bud!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> My eyes...my eyes



X2


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> gentlemen, I'm back from Mexico, still in one piece though Comeaux and I could be brothers now.
> 
> I would have posted the crawfish pics before I left but I forgot my PC cable at work.  Alas, tomorrow will have to do.
> 
> btw... I didn't miss any of you while I was in Mexico.




Welcome back Doc! 

We can't wait to see those awesome pics! And the ones from the crawfish lunch too...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> gentlemen, I'm back from Mexico, still in one piece though Comeaux and I could be brothers now.
> 
> I would have posted the crawfish pics before I left but I forgot my PC cable at work. Alas, tomorrow will have to do.
> 
> btw... I didn't miss any of you while I was in Mexico.


 
Welcome back you old married far,,,,,,,,,uhhh,,,,,,dude....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> You're an evil little man.
> 
> JAPANESE! And No, I ain't coming but if I were, I'd vote for Japanese!
> 
> Hold the cake please.


 

Hey T, when did you get the Tattoo of a Rose???


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Hey T, when did you get the Tattoo of a Rose???



Watch it there mighty-mite.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Watch it there mighty-mite.


 
What? That isn't a rose??


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What? That isn't a rose??



I'm ink free. 


Unless you wanna count the toilet-bluing that I got on my elbow when I was replacing the old ones in the drug-screen bathrooms today.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just want to hear what your elbow was doing in the toilet


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I just want to hear what your elbow was doing in the toilet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I just want to hear what your elbow was doing in the toilet


 
Must be how they make those molds..!!!


----------



## JR (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Hey T, when did you get the Tattoo of a Rose???



I just threw up in my mouth a little......


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Must be how they make those molds..!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Must be how they make those molds..!!!



Dead


To


Me


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Must be how they make those molds..!!!



May be on to something there...bout the right size I'd think  

Probably echo's about the same too


----------



## JR (Mar 30, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> May be on to something there...bout the right size I'd think
> 
> Probably echo's about the same too



Dear Mary Mother of Moses!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Dead
> 
> 
> To
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Hey T, when did you get the Tattoo of a Rose???





scooter1 said:


> What? That isn't a rose??





bigox911 said:


> I just want to hear what your elbow was doing in the toilet





scooter1 said:


> Must be how they make those molds..!!!





JR said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little......





OutFishHim said:


>





bigox911 said:


> May be on to something there...bout the right size I'd think
> 
> Probably echo's about the same too





JR said:


> Dear Mary Mother of Moses!!!!




Hope you all enjoyed it. Never would have eluded to a joke like that about any of you.

Go have fun at your own expense one time why don't ya........


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 30, 2009)

Helooooooooo in there???


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

Turtlebug, notice how I am smart enough to keep my mouth shut?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Turtlebug, notice how I am smart enough to keep my mouth shut?


 
What a crock, you just weren't smart enough to think of something clever enough to contribute.........

Quit sucking up, it's not becoming on you...


----------



## JR (Mar 30, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Hope you all enjoyed it. Never would have eluded to a joke like that about any of you.
> 
> Go have fun at your own expense one time why don't ya........



Wha.... what?????  You think we're referring to YOU, from the PM????  There was a joke about the rose, not you.... Then about toliet-bluing, which IS about you, and your ELBOW.  Then someone tied it together, PM, mold, toliet-bluing, but not a direct reference to you.

It'll be ok.  Calm down.


----------



## JD (Mar 30, 2009)

Yall just don't know when to stop do you....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

JD said:


> Yall just don't know when to stop do you....


 
Hush Corn Dog,,,,,,,


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What a crock, you just weren't smart enough to think of something clever enough to contribute.........
> 
> Quit sucking up, it's not becoming on you...



You hush. Bad Bammer 

I know better to irritate a woman who can shoot a bow better than I can.


----------



## JR (Mar 30, 2009)

JD said:


> Yall just don't know when to stop do you....



Oh no you _dient_......  Where's that brown nosing thread????


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

JR said:


> Oh no you _dient_......  Where's that brown nosing thread????



Right here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=325382


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> You hush. Bad Bammer
> 
> I know better to irritate a woman who can shoot a bow better than I can.


 
What does "woman" have to do with it. Everyone can shoot a bow better than you can!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

JR said:


> Oh no you _dient_...... Where's that brown nosing thread????


 
I think JD has a peanut on his nose..


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 30, 2009)

JR said:


> Oh no you _dient_......  Where's that brown nosing thread????



I thought that thing had run off in the ditch days ago


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What does "woman" have to do with it. Everyone can shoot a bow better than you can!!!



Just for that, you get nothing but "straight tails" next time we go to Boudreaux's.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

Yall NEED to be quiet. I'm pouting at the moment.  

Talk to the left cause yall ain't right!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I think JD has a peanut on his nose..



I thought it was in his ear...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

Two things,,,,,,,,grandpa always said, if you're gonna hold raw meat for a wolf to eat, be careful you don't get your hand bit off.

#2 - I had my last dip at 9:30 this morning, so to say I am a bit edgy and ready to kill something is a monsterous understatement...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Two things,,,,,,,,grandpa always said, if you're gonna hold raw meat for a wolf to eat, be careful you don't get your hand bit off.
> 
> #2 - I had my last dip at 9:30 this morning, so to say I am a bit edgy and ready to kill something is a monsterous understatement...



So you're admitting to being a pootie-head today then?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> So you're admitting to being a pootie-head today then?


 

YES, AND WHAT ABOUT IT???!!!! 


I was fine this morning, but man I feel like I'm grown fangs and ready to kill right now....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> YES, AND WHAT ABOUT IT???!!!!
> 
> 
> I was fine this morning, but man I feel like I'm grown fangs and ready to kill right now....




Go get a dip man!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> YES, AND WHAT ABOUT IT???!!!!
> 
> 
> I was fine this morning, but man I feel like I'm grown fangs and ready to kill right now....



Hey pops, how about a game of nekkid twista to take yo mind off thangs???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Go get a dip man!


 

Sush, you're not helping.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey pops, how about a game of nekkid twista to take yo mind off thangs???


 

Not on your best day..........

Wait a minute,,,,,,,,,,,who with???


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I had my last dip at 9:30 this morning, so to say I am a bit edgy and ready to kill something is a monsterous understatement...



Good lord I thought you knew better, you can't diet and quit dipping at the same time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Good lord I thought you knew better, you can't diet and quit dipping at the same time.


 

I have a fridge full of Yuengling, so I guess I'll be tradin one habit for another....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I have a fridge full of Yuengling, so I guess I'll be tradin one habit for another....



You can do it Bammer!


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmmm, THIS drizzle was good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2009)

JR said:


> Hmmmm, THIS drizzle was good!
> 
> View attachment 279782



Ms. Courtney is a CUTIE, but then again so is Tripod.


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ms. Courtney is a CUTIE, but then again so is Tripod.



Haaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy (coupled with the one-armed, half-sleeping wave)!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright boys, where in the heck are we going???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Alright boys, where in the heck are we going???



Can I come over to your house?


----------



## Swede (Mar 31, 2009)

I already put my two cents in.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2009)

Swede said:


> I already put my two cents in.



Oh you mean:


----------



## Swede (Mar 31, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Oh you mean:



Yep, I'm not much of a bait eater.

They got all kinds of all ou can eat hibachi stuff to


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2009)

Swede said:


> Yep, I'm not much of a bait eater.
> 
> They got all kinds of all you can eat hibachi stuff to



Yeah but I got my posse with me this week. They ain't too keen on hibachi.

Where in the heck is Scooter, Dutch, Doc today?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm around.  So we're eating japanese hibachi sometime soon?


----------



## DrewDennis (Mar 31, 2009)

Whats a feller got to do to get an invite?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 31, 2009)

Y'all just come up with something and I'll make it if I can stomach it...


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2009)

DrewDennis said:


> Whats a feller got to do to get an invite?



No offical or 'formal' invites are given... Keep an eye out here and in the "Gatherings" section, and feel free to show up!!!  There are times, according to the place, that the thread starter will seek a head-count, for seating purposes.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 31, 2009)

JR said:


> No offical or 'formal' invites are given... Keep an eye out here and in the "Gatherings" section, and feel free to show up!!!  There are times, according to the place, that the thread starter will seek a head-count, for seating purposes.



Well since SOMEBODY owes me lunch .... and gettin' ya'll organized runs about as smooth as herding cats ... what ya'll doin' two weeks from today??


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Well since SOMEBODY owes me lunch .... and gettin' ya'll organized runs about as smooth as herding cats ... what ya'll doin' two weeks from today??



Apparently I know what I'M doing!!!  You just let me know the 'general' area you'll be in, and I'll make sure to pick a place for lunch!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 31, 2009)

JR said:


> Apparently I know what I'M doing!!!  You just let me know the 'general' area you'll be in, and I'll make sure to pick a place for lunch!!!



  I'll get back with you closer to then.  Assuming I'm still employed I gotta go by our Corp. Offices on Mansell about 9:00 and then I've gotta be on the south side at Clayton State for smoke school by about 1:45 with a WHOLE LOTTA time to kill in between.   

Can't be nuthin' fancy though  - I usually go to smoke school in shorts and flip flops.


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> I'll get back with you closer to then.  Assuming I'm still employed I gotta go by our Corp. Offices on Mansell about 9:00 and then I've gotta be on the south side at Clayton State for smoke school by about 1:45 with a WHOLE LOTTA time to kill in between.
> 
> Can't be nuthin' fancy though  - I usually go to smoke school in shorts and flip flops.



Mansell..... Killer Creek.... On The Border.... Then across 400 theres:  PF Changs... Wild Wing... Cheesecake Factory... 

Yep, plenty to eat!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Alright boys, where in the heck are we going???


 

I vote for the Blackened Tilapia Taco's at Taco Mac, Thursday, 11:30.

Now the question is, which Taco Mac???


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I vote for the Blackened Tilapia Taco's at Taco Mac, Thursday, 11:30.
> 
> Now the question is, which Taco Mac???



Suwanee or Duluth


----------



## dutchman (Mar 31, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Suwanee or Duluth



Duluth is closer to me, but Suwanee is better for Swede. I'm good with Suwanee.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Duluth is closer to me, but Suwanee is better for Swede. I'm good with Suwanee.



Suwanee works for me.

JD are you still boycotting TacoMac?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2009)

Boy, I'm gonna be the broken spoke in the wheels of progress on this one. Suwannee is a far piece from where I'm working, not that Duluth is much better, but it is more doable.


----------



## Swede (Mar 31, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Boy, I'm gonna be the broken spoke in the wheels of progress on this one. Suwannee is a far piece from where I'm working, not that Duluth is much better, but it is more doable.



Duluth works for me, think it's closer that Suwanee but I will be packing.

Hopefully won't get the boot.


----------



## BKA (Mar 31, 2009)

Duluth or Lawrenceville is good.......I can't wait.......


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

I am making a command decision! 

OPORD: Taco Mac in Duluth @ 1130

Six out!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2009)

BKA said:


> Duluth or Lawrenceville is good.......I can't wait.......



Right...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

*Taco Mac - Duluth*

Well??? How many of you fellas are coming?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2009)

I plan on attending...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 1, 2009)

this thursday?  Unfortunately I have a funeral.  but I do finally have those pics from Boody's...

Boudreaux, Comeaux, Buck#4, 60 in the back, and Big Swede...


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hugh looks like a man on a mission in that first pic


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm out for tomorrow, duty calls. Y'all have fun.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm out for tomorrow, duty calls. Y'all have fun.



Take care down thare. And steer clear of any mason jars you happen to find


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I am making a command decision!
> 
> OPORD: Taco Mac in Duluth @ 1130
> 
> Six out!


 
This is still on for Thursday?  If so, I'm there!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, Thursday @ 1130.


----------



## JD (Apr 1, 2009)

I might can make it.... it was the Cumming Taco Mac that messed up my order anyway....


----------



## Swede (Apr 1, 2009)

JD said:


> I might can make it.... it was the Cumming Taco Mac that messed up my order anyway....



Sissy traitor


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2009)

JD said:


> I might can make it.... it was the Cumming Taco Mac that messed up my order anyway....



I was thinking you needed to narrow your beef to the individual facility that messed you up. It ain't all of 'em that's to blame.

But, after tomorrow, you may well have an excuse to boycott their Duluth location as well.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I was thinking you needed to narrow your beef to the individual facility that messed you up. It ain't all of 'em that's to blame.
> 
> But, after tomorrow, you may well have an excuse to boycott their Duluth location as well.



Dutch, it ain't beef it's chicken 

Oh and btw, you bringing your daughter??


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Dutch, it ain't beef it's chicken
> 
> Oh and btw, you bringing your daughter??



You big dummy...

No, she won't be with me. She's got school. You'd best leave your bag of candy at home and stay away from the school yards, Chester.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

*Oh lord, I am just digging my own grave...*



dutchman said:


> You big dummy...
> 
> No, she won't be with me. She's got school. You'd best leave your bag of candy at home and stay away from the school yards, Chester.



Bags are for losers, I bring em the box.

See, I use the good stuff....gets them every time 

Especially the smart, brainy, millionaire types


----------



## Swede (Apr 1, 2009)

Who's showing up to buy this time?


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 1, 2009)

Swede said:


> Who's showing up to buy this time?


 
You 

I'm suffern' from fundz-R-Lo


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Bags are for losers, I bring em the box.
> 
> See, I use the good stuff....gets them every time
> 
> Especially the smart, brainy, millionaire types



You're likely to be very disappointed. You'd best stick with the playgrounds around home there.

I'll see you tomorrow. Keep a close eye on your plate and your drink glass.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Keep a close eye on your plate and your drink glass.



Bring it on baldy


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2009)

That's what I thought Bee Boy! You're skeered!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> That's what I thought Bee Boy! You're skeered!!!


 
You've obviously never been thumped with the backside of a Tomahawk !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You've obviously never been thumped with the backside of a Tomahawk !!!



I ain't skeered of him...Proside got my back these days


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Bring it on baldy





Comeaux said:


> That's what I thought Bee Boy! You're skeered!!!



See you at 11:30, fat boy.


----------



## DrewDennis (Apr 2, 2009)

Darnit...I have to work downtown today..cant make it.. maybe next time...


----------



## JD (Apr 2, 2009)

I might make it... Duluth is such a haul though...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2009)

JD said:


> I might make it... Duluth is such a haul though...



You'll be fine.


----------



## JD (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Swede...

What happened to ya? 

You went a pulled a BKA....


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 2, 2009)

JD said:


> Hey Swede...
> 
> What happened to ya?
> 
> You went a pulled a BKA....


 
He mighta got fear'd he'd pick up the tab... 


Good to see yall today guys.

You too Comeaux, I give your kids credit for thier patience waitin' on the chow!


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2009)

JD said:


> Hey Swede...
> 
> What happened to ya?
> 
> You went a pulled a BKA....



Was on my way out and got the $money$ call.

Pretty hard choice to make


----------



## BKA (Apr 2, 2009)

It was a great lunch.....I had a good time as usual.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2009)

BKA said:


> It was a great lunch.....I had a good time as usual.



And we all enjoyed it as well. Good seeing you...


----------



## JR (Apr 2, 2009)

Whew, I had too much queso dip...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2009)

JR said:


> Whew, I had too much queso dip...



We tried to tell you to lay off a little but you just wouldn't listen.

It was good, though, huh?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2009)

*Lunch @ Taco Mac*

My boys had a good time eating today and meeting you guys. They wanted to know on the way home why Mr. Dutchman was sweating so much during lunch. I told them it was because Daddy's new secret friend was someone he knows really well


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2009)

It was a fun time. Especially since we got to bash all of the no show big talkers on here......


----------



## JD (Apr 2, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> My boys had a good time eating today and meeting you guys. They wanted to know on the way home why Mr. Dutchman was sweating so much during lunch. I told them it was because Daddy's new secret friend was someone he knows really well


----------



## BKA (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't wait until the next one......


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2009)

Dear Mr. Dutchman, 

It was nice to meet you today at lunch. I am on here writing to you because I am looking for my dad and thought you could help. He left a few hours ago and said he would be back in the morning...something about a hottie down at tech that he was giving special tutoring to. Since you went to tech I was figuring you knew where he might be. I called his cell but when it answered I think he may have bin getting mugged and fighting back. All i could hear was a lot of yelling, tussling, wrastling noises and then someone screamed "Oh lord not again!" 

Please contact me as soon as possible as I am getting worried about my dad.

Comeaux's son


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Dear Mr. Dutchman,
> 
> It was nice to mete you today at lunch. I am on hear writing to you becuz I am looking for my dad and thought you could help. He left a few hours ago and said he would be back in the morning...sumthing about a hottie down at tech that he was giving special tutoring to. Since you went to tech I wuz figuring you new where he mite be. I called his cell but when it answered I think he may have bin getting mugged and fighting back. All i could hear was a lot of yelling, tussling, wrastling noises and then someone screamed "Oh lord not again!"
> 
> ...


 

So Dawg Pound is your son??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So Dawg Pound is your son??



You hush! Bad Scooter


----------



## proside (Apr 2, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So Dawg Pound is your son??



now we know


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2009)

GOOD LORD!!!!!

For a minute there I thought someone was selling me off..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=329536


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 3, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> GOOD LORD!!!!!
> 
> For a minute there I thought someone was selling me off.. [/URL]




Oh to be so lucky...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Oh to be so lucky...


 

You have a text on the way.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You have a text on the way.



Hmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2009)

Here ya go Comeaux, an avatar you'll like.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow!!!  Those sure are some nice....




































toes in your avatar!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, I like that new Perry avatar!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2009)

Thought you would...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Hey, I like that new Perry avatar!


 
There is a resemblance now that you mention it!!!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Here ya go Comeaux, an avatar you'll like.



I kind of like that one myself...


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Here ya go Comeaux, an avatar you'll like.


 
PeeeEEWW!  Get some shoes on dem feet, will ya?  I nearly passed out from the stinkz  !


----------



## Jranger (Apr 6, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> PeeeEEWW!  Get some shoes on dem feet, will ya?  I nearly passed out from the stinkz  !



What feet?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2009)

Jranger said:


> What feet?



The feet is scooters avatar...


----------



## Jranger (Apr 6, 2009)

Ohhh, I wasn't focusing on that part of the pic...


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 6, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Ohhh, I wasn't focusing on that part of the pic...


 
I guess sometimes when your nazel faculty shuts down, it can be a blessing in disguise, as in this case


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Dutch, I tried some of those Death wangs @ Tmac last night. You got me hooked and they were good!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 7, 2009)

Still tweaking the avatar choice I see...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2009)

Yep...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Yep...



Nice retro look with the current one...


----------



## JR (Apr 7, 2009)

Taco Mac was great!!!


Oh, and ....3.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2009)

JR said:


> Taco Mac was great!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and ....3.....



Spring Break, huh?


----------



## JR (Apr 7, 2009)

Kebo said:


> Spring Break, huh?



Ummmmm..... Something like that.... I'm back at "work".....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2009)

JR said:


> Ummmmm..... Something like that.... I'm back at "work".....



*wink*wink* - gotcha


----------



## JR (Apr 8, 2009)

Well.... THAT was good... 


...4...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2009)

Had Tokyo House today........mmmm.mmmmmmm...mmm.mmm.mmm

Chicken Teriyaki bento box, shrimp gyozo (dumplings)
and as a treat the sushi chef gave me a free slice of monkfish pate sushi........dang stuff was awesome. 

Tried to get JD to join up, but he had just loaded up on diet food...


----------



## JD (Apr 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Had Tokyo House today........mmmm.mmmmmmm...mmm.mmm.mmm
> 
> Chicken Teriyaki bento box, shrimp gyozo (dumplings)
> and as a treat the sushi chef gave me a free slice of monkfish pate sushi........dang stuff was awesome.
> ...



You know my tapeworm starts screaming about 11:00....you were about 45 mins too late....


----------



## JD (Apr 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Hey Dutch, I tried some of those Death wangs @ Tmac last night. You got me hooked and they were good!



Got some of those on the way....


----------



## Swede (Apr 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Had Tokyo House today........mmmm.mmmmmmm...mmm.mmm.mmm
> 
> Chicken Teriyaki bento box, shrimp gyozo (dumplings)
> and as a treat the sushi chef gave me a free slice of monkfish pate sushi........dang stuff was awesome.
> ...



You need to broaden your horizons a bit.

I was in the area and woulda bought (thanks to the profits from BoneBoy)    No invite though


----------



## JD (Apr 9, 2009)

Swede said:


> You need to broaden your horizons a bit.
> 
> I was in the area and woulda bought (thanks to the profits from BoneBoy)    No invite though



Well don't spend it and you can buy tomorrow....


----------



## Swede (Apr 9, 2009)

JD said:


> Well don't spend it and you can buy tomorrow....



What's tomorrow??


----------



## JD (Apr 9, 2009)

Swede said:


> What's tomorrow??



Whatever you want it to be if'n your buyin....


----------



## Swede (Apr 9, 2009)

JD said:


> Whatever you want it to be if'n your buyin....



Picking on the fat kid huh??

I will buy for up to three at Yamato's thingy. 

Who's in??


----------



## JD (Apr 9, 2009)

Swede said:


> Picking on the fat kid huh??
> 
> I will buy for up to three at Yamato's thingy.
> 
> Who's in??



Me, Me , Me, .....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 9, 2009)

Swede said:


> I will buy for up to three at Yamato's thingy.
> 
> Who's in??



Wrong side of town  but Kenny is supposed to buy me lunch. and from wht I hear JT only works about 200 yards from my office. Y'all think I can con him into lunch


----------



## Swede (Apr 9, 2009)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Wrong side of town  but Kenny is supposed to buy me lunch. and from wht I hear JT only works about 200 yards from my office. Y'all think I can con him into lunch



Doubt it , he's sly like the former BKA.

No one has proof of their existence


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2009)

Swede said:


> Picking on the fat kid huh??
> 
> I will buy for up to three at Yamato's thingy.
> 
> Who's in??


 
Gotta pass, I'm doing Japanese with the family tomorrow night....

Y'all don't shut the place down gobblin up all of there sushi.


----------



## JD (Apr 10, 2009)

Swede said:


> Picking on the fat kid huh??
> 
> I will buy for up to three at Yamato's thingy.
> 
> Who's in??



Anyone else?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Had Tokyo House today........mmmm.mmmmmmm...mmm.mmm.mmm
> 
> Chicken Teriyaki bento box, shrimp gyozo (dumplings)
> and as a treat the sushi chef gave me a free slice of monkfish pate sushi........dang stuff was awesome.
> ...



Guess my invite got lost in the mail 



Swede said:


> You need to broaden your horizons a bit.
> 
> I was in the area and woulda bought (thanks to the profits from BoneBoy)    No invite though



He musta been hanging with Proside and wanted to keep all the free goodies to himself 



Swede said:


> Picking on the fat kid huh??
> 
> I will buy for up to three at Yamato's thingy.
> 
> Who's in??



Me...



JD said:


> Anyone else?



I said MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Swede (Apr 10, 2009)

11:30 work for you losers??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2009)

I heard there's some folks getting together at Boudreaux's on Friday at 11:30. Any of you ragtag's going?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I heard there's some folks getting together at Boudreaux's on Friday at 11:30. Any of you ragtag's going?



I'll be there for some mudbugs and jambalaya 

Are they serving redfish on the buffet that day?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I'll be there for some mudbugs and jambalaya
> 
> Are they serving redfish on the buffet that day?


 
There is a good possiblity of that, from what I hear.

Too bad HLM crashed and burned, we could have invited him, since he was so big on the ftf macho thingy and all. Now where have I heard that threat before....??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2009)

I was just informed that Redfish is no longer available. But I will be glad to feast on some crawfish and the seafood buffet on Friday. Who else is going to join us???


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I was just informed that Redfish is no longer available. But I will be glad to feast on some crawfish and the seafood buffet on Friday. Who else is going to join us???



Me


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm doing Japanese with the family tomorrow night....




Daddy?


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Daddy?



You know the old mans heart can't take you calling him that anymore...


----------



## JR (Apr 15, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Daddy?


Wrong on SOOOOOO many different levels....  



JD said:


> You know the old mans heart can't take you calling him that anymore...



Yep!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2009)

JD said:


> You know the old mans heart can't take you calling him that anymore...





JR said:


> Wrong on SOOOOOO many different levels....




Dude, we're talking Japanese here. I'd call him my big sister for hibatchi fillet and some seafood sauce.


----------



## JR (Apr 15, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Dude, we're talking Japanese here. I'd call him my big sister for hibatchi fillet and some seafood sauce.


----------



## Swede (Apr 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I was just informed that Redfish is no longer available. But I will be glad to feast on some crawfish and the seafood buffet on Friday. Who else is going to join us???



Ich!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2009)

Fried grouper or fried catfish?? Sound off...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll take a little of both. See y'all on Friday.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2009)

Swede said:


> Ich!!



Dang Swede, how'd you get your avatar to talk?!?!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Fried grouper or fried catfish?? Sound off...



Neither. Sauteed zucchini!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Neither. Sauteed zucchini!



Tbug, I'll save some crawfish guts for ya!


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Fried grouper or fried catfish?? Sound off...



BOTH!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Tbug, I'll save some crawfish guts for ya!


 
Where's the picture of them crawfish fingers you and Boody were sportin??


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Where's the picture of them crawfish fingers you and Boody were sportin??



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3410968&postcount=598


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2009)

JD said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3410968&postcount=598


 
Thanks


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Where's the picture of them crawfish fingers you and Boody were sportin??



Doc has one with a close up of the guts & goo somewhere. That's the one we need for Tbug.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Thanks


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Doc has one with a close up of the guts & goo somewhere. That's the one we need for Tbug.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2009)

Chicken......


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm gonna save her some mudbug guts & goo from Friday and send it to her.


----------



## Swede (Apr 15, 2009)

Them things have pretty large poop vein.  Bleeechhhh


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I'm gonna save her some mudbug guts & goo from Friday and send it to her.



I'll send you back a full airline barf bag.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I'll send you back a full airline barf bag.



Yummy! I can add that to the jambalaya for extra flavoring


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I'll send you back a full airline barf bag.


 
OH GREAT!!! Something else for Comeaux to dip his corndogs in...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Yummy! I can add that to the jambalaya for extra flavoring



I just threw up in my mouth a little.... Okay, a lot. 



scooter1 said:


> OH GREAT!!! Something else for Comeaux to dip his corndogs in...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> OH GREAT!!! Something else for Comeaux to dip his corndogs in...




Dude!!! 

I am very, very careful as to what I dip my corndogs into. 


Tbug, you want some pizza???


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Dude!!!
> 
> I am very, very careful as to what I dip my corndogs into.
> 
> ...



Dude, I can hear your arteries clogging as I type!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2009)

Crawfish guts & goo do not clog the arteries. It just adds some aroma to the lower GI process


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Crawfish guts & goo do not clog the arteries. It just adds some aroma to the lower GI process


 
TMI !!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> TMI !!!!



Don't knock it till you try it Bammer!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 16, 2009)

Since they aren't serving reds on the menu, I may have to miss this installment...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Since they aren't serving reds on the menu, I may have to miss this installment...



I'm pretty sure redfish will be back on the menu soon but it'll have a new name of course


----------



## JD (Apr 16, 2009)

So who's all going tomorrow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2009)

JD said:


> So who's all going tomorrow?


 
I'm sure there'll be a few of us there..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2009)

JD said:


> So who's all going tomorrow?




I'll be there around 11:30


----------



## JR (Apr 17, 2009)

Any redfish today?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 17, 2009)

JR said:


> Any redfish today?



Nope. You usually have a tough time finding them this far north...


----------



## JR (Apr 17, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Nope. You usually have a tough time finding them this far north...


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 17, 2009)

JR said:


> Any redfish today?



who cares ...




wanna milkshake ??????


----------



## JR (Apr 17, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> who cares ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's go!!!


----------



## Swede (Apr 17, 2009)

Dutch, where's the picture of that seafood? It had  the image of Jesus.




Was purty neat


----------



## Boudreaux (Apr 17, 2009)

Was nice to take a long lunch again and not have any pressure to get back to the office.

Enjoyed it as usual.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Was nice to take a long lunch again and not have any pressure to get back to the office.
> 
> Enjoyed it as usual.


 
How were the Mud Bugs??


----------



## Swede (Apr 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> How were the Mud Bugs??



There were none at the table, think they were just showing out last time.

Just proves that nobody really likes them nasty things.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2009)

Swede said:


> There were none at the table, think they were just showing out last time.
> 
> Just proves that nobody really likes them nasty things.


 
greasy grimy gopher guts....


----------



## Swede (Apr 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> greasy grimy gopher guts....



mutilated monkey meat,,,,




Yeah,, NASTEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD (Apr 17, 2009)

Swede said:


> There were none at the table, think they were just showing out last time.
> 
> Just proves that nobody really likes them nasty things.



I had a pound of them.... well it was more like two pounds...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 19, 2009)

Swede said:


> Dutch, where's the picture of that seafood? It had  the image of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea. Bourdeaux took the photo. Maybe it'll show up somewhere...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I have no idea. Bourdeaux took the photo. Maybe it'll show up somewhere...


 
Still waiting....


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Still waiting....


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 23, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I have no idea. Bourdeaux took the photo. Maybe it'll show up somewhere...



what about the oyster pix ?????


----------



## dutchman (Apr 23, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Still waiting....



Me too...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Crawfish guts & goo do not clog the arteries. It just adds some aroma to the lower GI process



I thought I sent you this...


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 23, 2009)

Man what a great thread.  I haven't been able to read it all yet but it's a good one.  When I joined this forum, I never thought it would be all that big of a deal for me.  I mainly stay over in the sports forum and I thought I would talk some sports now and then and have a little fun.  

Well it turned out to be a lot more than that.  Since then I've met tons of people and made a lot of great friends.  The first person from here that I met was Ol Red.  He was down this way for July 4th and we were both going to Lake Blackshear that weekend.  Not long after that, I met Chadair and Unicoidawg, SuperSport and a few more.  Since then I've met so many great people that I have lost count and it would be impossible to list them all here.

When meeting them in person I invariabally get the same response, "Man I thought you were a JERK on that sports forum but you're actually a pretty nice guy."  Lol.  Some of my most heated rivals from over there, Scooter, Sleeze, and Chadair, have become good friends of mine.  There's still a lot of folks that I want to meet.  WARII was one of the best times I have ever had and it was great to meet a bunch of yall from the Campfire and other forums.  Hope to meet yall in the future.  Me and Scooter are getting together for Wings again soon so some of yall try to be there.  Looking forward!!


----------



## JR (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 24, 2009)

JR said:


> I'm hungry.



Mornin' hungry ....


----------



## JR (Apr 24, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' hungry ....



Hey, I heard the Pony has all you can eat ribeye lunch today for $15.....  Wanna go?   We could eat a ribeye or two and wash it down with a milkshake or 3!!!


----------



## Swede (Apr 24, 2009)

JR said:


> Hey, I heard the Pony has all you can eat ribeye lunch today for $15.....  Wanna go?   We could eat a ribeye or two and wash it down with a milkshake or 3!!!



Man, talk about inflation. I used to work right down the screet from it in 95, it was $4.99 then


----------



## JR (Apr 24, 2009)

Swede said:


> Man, talk about inflation. I used to work right down the screet from it in 95, it was $4.99 then



Been this price ever since the Gold Club shut down, and the talent went WAY up!  I mean, so I've been told.....


----------



## JD (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I got some bad Sushi yesterday....

Where's the puky conjuring smiley at....


----------



## JR (Apr 24, 2009)

JD said:


> I think I got some bad Sushi yesterday....
> 
> Where's the puky conjuring smiley at....



Would a belly rub help?


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 24, 2009)

JR said:


> I'm hungry.


Guess I'll be eating alittle wild turkey You want some?


----------



## JR (Apr 24, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Guess I'll be eating alittle wild turkey You want some?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Guess I'll be eating alittle wild turkey You want some?


 
You ever made turkey jerky??


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 24, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Guess I'll be eating a little wild turkey You want some?



eating or drinking?


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You ever made turkey jerky??


Nah. You?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Nah. You?


 
Nope, but a few spices and some Teriyaki would make a good jerky I bet.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Nope, but a few spices and some Teriyaki would make a good jerky I bet.


Well this un was not very big.He was a 2yr but only weighed 15lb. His breast was not that big..I'll probably just fry him


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 24, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> what about the oyster pix ?????



Uhhh  Hmmmm ...still waiting ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey JR, you oughta see what this fella has in his drink cooler !! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3503710&posted=1#post3503710


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2009)

I think me and Boudreaux are gonna meet at Dreamland BBQ in Norcross/Peachtree Corners today around noonish. 

Anybody that wants to join us can just show up.


----------



## dreamdawg (May 3, 2009)

One of these days JD might let me join the lunch table...


----------



## dutchman (May 5, 2009)

dreamdawg said:


> One of these days JD might let me join the lunch table...



How 'bout you just come and leave him at home. He ain't that much fun anyhow...


----------



## JD (May 7, 2009)

dutchman said:


> How 'bout you just come and leave him at home. He ain't that much fun anyhow...





We still meetin at Boudreux's tomorrow?


----------



## dreamdawg (May 8, 2009)

Are you going to bring me some???? 



JD said:


> We still meetin at Boudreux's tomorrow?


----------



## JD (May 8, 2009)

JD said:


> We still meetin at Boudreux's tomorrow?



Well???


----------



## JR (May 8, 2009)

JD said:


> Well???



Hi.


----------



## dutchman (May 8, 2009)

I was not informed of any intention to meet at Boudreaux's today. I believe that a few are panning on something tomorrow. But I have other plans and will not be there tomorrow.


----------



## Swede (May 8, 2009)

Well???


----------



## JD (May 8, 2009)

Swede said:


> Well???



Guess it has been changed to next week....


----------



## JR (May 8, 2009)

JD said:


> Guess it has been changed to next week....



It happens....


----------



## dreamdawg (May 8, 2009)

I guess you will just have to settle for lunch with your wife   maybe dessert too..



JD said:


> Guess it has been changed to next week....


----------



## Buck (May 8, 2009)

It's a trap...  Don't fall for the dessert line, JD...


----------



## Swede (May 8, 2009)

dreamdawg said:


> I guess you will just have to settle for lunch with your wife   maybe dessert too..



I believe the forum rules state you must have enough dessert for everybody when offered


----------



## JD (May 8, 2009)

dreamdawg said:


> I guess you will just have to settle for lunch with your wife   maybe dessert too..



Lunch was OK but Dessert was awesome.....Man I need a nap...


----------



## JR (May 8, 2009)

JD said:


> but Dessert was awesome...



No kidding!!!


----------



## JD (May 8, 2009)

JR said:


> No kidding!!!



Yep.... I had just the one dessert...but she had multiple desserts....


----------



## dutchman (May 9, 2009)

JD said:


> Lunch was OK but Dessert was awesome.....Man I need a nap...





JD said:


> Yep.... I had just the one dessert...but she had multiple desserts....



Now to fight off the ant infestation...


----------



## Buck (May 9, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Now to fight off the ant infestation...


----------



## JD (May 12, 2009)

Alright if'n we don't meet a Boudreaux's soon I am going by myself...I am needing a Cajun fix...how about this Friday?


----------



## Swede (May 12, 2009)

JD said:


> Alright if'n we don't meet a Boudreaux's soon I am going by myself...I am needing a Cajun fix...how about this Friday?



Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2009)

JD said:


> Alright if'n we don't meet a Boudreaux's soon I am going by myself...I am needing a Cajun fix...how about this Friday?


 
Works for me. 

I heard a rumor that somebody went to Yamato's today...


----------



## Swede (May 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Works for me.
> 
> I heard a rumor that somebody went to Yamato's today...



 That person needs a whoopin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2009)

Swede said:


> That person needs a whoopin


 
He's and Admin, so if you're feeling froggy, just jump....


----------



## Swede (May 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> He's and Admin, so if you're feeling froggy, just jump....



I'll put it this way, I have been craving Yamato's for a couple of weeks now and this person should  of had the decency to invite me and pay for my lunch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2009)

I'll make sure he knows.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2009)

So who's gonna make it to Boudreaux's in the morning? I've got a full schedule but I'm gonna try.


----------



## JD (May 14, 2009)

I'll be there....and wearing drawers with no holes....


----------



## Swede (May 14, 2009)

JD said:


> I'll be there....and wearing drawers with no holes....



Me too


----------



## dutchman (May 14, 2009)

JD said:


> I'll be there....and wearing drawers with no holes....





Swede said:


> Me too



x3.


----------



## JD (May 15, 2009)

3 more hours.....


----------



## dreamdawg (May 15, 2009)

JD said:


> 3 more hours.....



Remember your promise.....


----------



## JD (May 15, 2009)

dreamdawg said:


> Remember your promise.....



Yep...


----------



## Swede (May 15, 2009)

dreamdawg said:


> Remember your promise.....



What??  Clean undies??


----------



## dutchman (May 15, 2009)

dreamdawg said:


> Remember your promise.....





JD said:


> Yep...



Did this promise have anything to do with oysters?


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2009)

BTW, all that seafood was good the other day. It was great seeing you guys and sitting down and jawing with you after being so busy lately. Perhaps another lunch on 5/29?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> BTW, all that seafood was good the other day. It was great seeing you guys and sitting down and jawing with you after being so busy lately. Perhaps another lunch on 5/29?


 
I'm going to have to hit Tokyo house waaaay before the 29th. Anybody interested?


----------



## dutchman (May 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm going to have to hit Tokyo house waaaay before the 29th. Anybody interested?



Not me. Not my kind of grub...

Now, if somebody wants to do BBQ again, I'm all for that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2009)

Tokyo House
This Friday
11:30

All interested be there, and no exploding geese excuses this time JD..


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Tokyo House
> This Friday
> 11:30
> 
> All interested be there, and no exploding geese excuses this time JD..



Ok, directions?!   I WILL be there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok, directions?!   I WILL be there


 
You've been there before, remember the $40 sushi tab??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You've been there before, remember the $40 sushi tab??



 yeah, but that was once, a long time ago, I can't remember how to get there now!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2009)




----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2009)

got it! Thanky!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> got it! Thanky!


 
You've got my number too, for when,,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,if you get misplaced...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You've got my number too, for when,,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,if you get misplaced...


----------



## JD (May 20, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Tokyo House
> This Friday
> 11:30
> 
> All interested be there, and no exploding geese excuses this time JD..



I'll see what I can do....we are leaving this weekend so I am hording money at the moment....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2009)

JD said:


> I'll see what I can do....we are leaving this weekend so I am hording money at the moment....


 
What you don't tell her won't hurt you...


----------



## Swede (May 20, 2009)

JD said:


> I'll see what I can do....we are leaving this weekend so I am hording money at the moment....



Dip into some of that booby money, nobody will know


----------



## dutchman (May 20, 2009)

Bet she gets lost. Again...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Bet she gets lost. Again...



send me directions then


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Tokyo House
> This Friday
> 11:30
> 
> All interested be there, and no exploding geese excuses this time JD..



You mules are going to be right down the road from my house but alas I will still be flying back from Miami at that time. So thanks for planning this on a day that I won't be home you losers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> You mules are going to be right down the road from my house but alas I will still be flying back from Miami at that time. So thanks for planning this on a day that I won't be home you losers


 Catch an earlier flight, bonehead


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2009)

Do they have sushi made with redfish?


----------



## Swede (May 21, 2009)

Jeeze that's a long drive, who's buying my Box??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2009)

Swede said:


> Jeeze that's a long drive, who's buying my Box??


 
Oh stop your whining and get your butt out there....


----------



## Les Miles (May 26, 2009)

Boudreaux's this Friday @ 12:00pm. Who's in???

Dutchman, are you gonna be able to make it with DOG happening?


----------



## dutchman (May 26, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Boudreaux's this Friday @ 12:00pm. Who's in???
> 
> Dutchman, are you gonna be able to make it with DOG happening?



Nope, can't make it. I'll be in Calhoun...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2009)

Gentlemen and Ladies I have to tell you I thought WAR II was a phenomenal outing, that is until I attended DOG this weekend. The setting of the venue was undescribable. It was the most fun, and most educational outing I have attended yet. I got some one on one time with several of our very knowledgeable pioneer craftsmen and learned some really good tricks. The food,,,,,,,man, words just don't even come close, and I must offer two special thanks of appreciation;

#1 to Bitterroot for nailing down this venue and helping to make it all possible. I could have stayed at that location for the rest of my days, it was incredible.

#2 to Tag-a-long. The first bite of that fried apple pie you made sent my mind immediatly back home. No one, and I do mean no one has managed to make one here in Ga. like we had back home in Alabama,,,,,,,,,,,,that is until this weekend. You are a God send.
Thank you, thank you, thank you.

For those of you that missed it, I am truly sorry, this was an event to eclipse all events thus far. There must have been thousands of arrows flung at targets, and even a few dollars made on insane wagers trying to hit a target that was well beyond the normal range of trad. bow shooting. 

Thank you Al, for the words of advice on Colins bow, in preparation for next weekends Howard Hill shoot. Thank you Wendell for sharing some of your knowledge and skills with me. Thank you Gene for giving us the Fire Cloth for Dummies version that made it oh so simple to understand. Thank you Muddro, AJ, Boneboy, Delila and Chris for just being you, you're great folks and I enjoyed hanging out with you as well as all of the other fine folks that were there.

This one will go down in the history books and be etched on the memories of many for a long time to come.

One last thank you to Woody, if you are looking down and watching us enjoy these times, you sir made this all possible.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 31, 2009)

Cant top what Scooter said SO, I aint gonna try but I really enjoyed DOG myself..Nice to see a few folks again and meet knew ones.. Thats one beautifull farm where this was held!! I hope we can continue to have it there.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 31, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Gentlemen and Ladies I have to tell you I thought WAR II was a phenomenal outing, that is until I attended DOG this weekend. The setting of the venue was undescribable. It was the most fun, and most educational outing I have attended yet. I got some one on one time with several of our very knowledgeable pioneer craftsmen and learned some really good tricks. The food,,,,,,,man, words just don't even come close, and I must offer two special thanks of appreciation;
> 
> #1 to Bitterroot for nailing down this venue and helping to make it all possible. I could have stayed at that location for the rest of my days, it was incredible.
> 
> ...




Amen Brother Scooter.  I could not have put it into words better....


----------



## Al33 (May 31, 2009)

Awesome tribute to an awesome event Hugh! Like WAR II was relative to WAR I, I expect next years D.O.G. will double in attendance. I will definitely be part of the camping crowd next year, Good Lord Willin'.


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 31, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Gentlemen and Ladies I have to tell you I thought WAR II was a phenomenal outing, that is until I attended DOG this weekend. The setting of the venue was undescribable. It was the most fun, and most educational outing I have attended yet. I got some one on one time with several of our very knowledgeable pioneer craftsmen and learned some really good tricks. The food,,,,,,,man, words just don't even come close, and I must offer two special thanks of appreciation;
> 
> #1 to Bitterroot for nailing down this venue and helping to make it all possible. I could have stayed at that location for the rest of my days, it was incredible.
> 
> ...



There is nothing like good times with good friends.  It was great to see some old ones and meet a few new ones.  It was a FABULOUS weekend.  

Scooter glad you enjoyed the pies .. she prolly used an iron skillet too!    We'll get those chocolate ones one day.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 31, 2009)

Nicely said, Hugh!! It was a great time..


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2009)

dang...ya got me eyes welling up there Scoot!      Thanks all for a terrific time everyone!


----------



## Buck (May 31, 2009)

Very nice Scoot!  I smiled all weekend and when I viewed the pics I found myself smiling all over again...  What a great weekend!


----------



## DRB1313 (May 31, 2009)

Very well put Scooter1. That place was awesome and the food and fellowship was 
even better.
I was not able to camp, but making the 1:45 one way trip four times was well worth every mile.
Good to see everyone again and meet some new folks.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2009)

Hugh, you have a way with words...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh, you have a way with words...


 I have been told something similar, but not in a way intended quite as nice as you meant it....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I have been told something similar, but not in a way intended quite as nice as you meant it....



Oh I bet!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Gentlemen and Ladies I have to tell you I thought WAR II was a phenomenal outing, that is until I attended DOG this weekend. The setting of the venue was undescribable. It was the most fun, and most educational outing I have attended yet. I got some one on one time with several of our very knowledgeable pioneer craftsmen and learned some really good tricks. The food,,,,,,,man, words just don't even come close, and I must offer two special thanks of appreciation;
> 
> #1 to Bitterroot for nailing down this venue and helping to make it all possible. I could have stayed at that location for the rest of my days, it was incredible.
> 
> ...



All I can say to all that is yeap.  A fittin tribute to a great weekend


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Gentlemen and Ladies I have to tell you I thought WAR II was a phenomenal outing, that is until I attended DOG this weekend. The setting of the venue was undescribable. It was the most fun, and most educational outing I have attended yet. I got some one on one time with several of our very knowledgeable pioneer craftsmen and learned some really good tricks. The food,,,,,,,man, words just don't even come close, and I must offer two special thanks of appreciation;
> 
> #1 to Bitterroot for nailing down this venue and helping to make it all possible. I could have stayed at that location for the rest of my days, it was incredible.
> 
> ...



Yup...a weekend to remember,


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 5, 2009)

Anybody else have a low country boil, red beans and rice, chicken jambalaya, and shrimp etouffee for lunch today?  Oh, and sweet tea?  And good company?

I need a nap.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 5, 2009)

Nobody put the word out...


----------



## JD (Jun 5, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Nobody put the word out...



x2...

I was eating Mexican while Scooter was eating Sushi in the same shopping complex...he called just a little too late....


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 5, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Anybody else have a low country boil, red beans and rice, chicken jambalaya, and shrimp etouffee for lunch today? Oh, and sweet tea? And good company?


 


dutchman said:


> Nobody put the word out...


 
Ok, word...   *next* Friday 6/12 ?

good day to be at "Boudreaux's" place


----------



## dutchman (Jun 6, 2009)

JD said:


> x2...
> 
> I was eating Mexican while Scooter was eating Sushi in the same shopping complex...he called just a little too late....



No worries. You got the better deal.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 8, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Ok, word... *next* Friday 6/12 ?
> 
> good day to be at "Boudreaux's" place


 
Sounds good to me.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 8, 2009)

After seeing all them good bugs  *here, *  those of us that missed that are needing a fix


----------



## LLove (Jun 8, 2009)

speaking of which.. Comeaux, link please. k, thx.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2009)

I had some great BBQ over in Bama at the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic Trad Shoot this past weekend. There were about 10 or 15 of us Woodyites there and we had a grand ol' time. It was a phenomenal place with a lot of history and some spectacular scenery.

Next year a lot more of you Woodyites are going to have to come to this, whether you shoot archery or not. It is a great place to camp out.

Pics of it are all over the Trad Forum, and you can see the ones I just posted up here;  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=360205


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like it was a great event, nice shots.

Hey scoot, you joining the boodreuus bunch this week?  I'm finally getting there Friday


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2009)

REMINDER: Boudreaux's this Friday 6/12 for cajun seafood buffet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Looks like it was a great event, nice shots.
> 
> Hey scoot, you joining the boodreuus bunch this week? I'm finally getting there Friday


 


Comeaux said:


> REMINDER: Boudreaux's this Friday 6/12 for cajun seafood buffet


 

I'm in Milledgeville working all week, plus Tokyo House has now gone to all you can eat sushi bar for lunch, and the last time I was in they promised to have some Udon noodles for me if I promise to come in this Friday, so a promise is a promise, especially if they are going to be buying special grub for me...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm in Milledgeville working all week, plus Tokyo House has now gone to all you can eat sushi bar for lunch, and the last time I was in they promised to have some Udon noodles for me if I promise to come in this Friday, so a promise is a promise, especially if they are going to be buying special grub for me...


 
Holy smokes!  All U can eat??  
gosh scoot...  what a diet killer T.H. is gonna turn out to be !!!

Well, I jus gotta grab the grub at Bdroos since I won't make another Friday for a long while, but TH is in order next week for sure!   (I assume they are doing AllYouseCanEat _each day_??)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Holy smokes! All U can eat??
> gosh scoot... what a diet killer T.H. is gonna turn out to be !!!
> 
> Well, I jus gotta grab the grub at Bdroos since I won't make another Friday for a long while, but TH is in order next week for sure!  (I assume they are doing AllYouseCanEat _each day_??)


 

For the time being they are, don't know how long it will last.


----------



## JD (Jun 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm in Milledgeville working all week, plus Tokyo House has now gone to all you can eat sushi bar for lunch, and the last time I was in they promised to have some Udon noodles for me if I promise to come in this Friday, so a promise is a promise, especially if they are going to be buying special grub for me...



Now I'm torn.... I just don't know what to do....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2009)

JD said:


> Now I'm torn.... I just don't know what to do....


 
Well, I only promised to come back to eat there this friday cause they promised to have some Udon noodles for me this friday, otherwise I'd be elsewhere. Next friday I'll be nowhere to be found,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I hope...


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2009)

JD said:


> Now I'm torn.... I just don't know what to do....



I was thinking the same thing...

Get some good healthy colon blo or eat 12,000 calories in one sitting and be bloated for the entire weekend


----------



## JD (Jun 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well, I only promised to come back to eat there this friday cause they promised to have some Udon noodles for me this friday, otherwise I'd be elsewhere. Next friday I'll be nowhere to be found,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I hope...



Just what are Udon noodles? And will they have enough for me? I pretty much got my crawfish fix for a while and might can be persuaded...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2009)

JD said:


> Just what are Udon noodles? And will they have enough for me? I pretty much got my crawfish fix for a while and might can be persuaded...


 
They are a thick wheat based noodle that is stir fried with your choice of meats. Mine is Shrimp Tempura Udon...
Thought I might just have to try the Battered Pork Udon though, it looked aweful good.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 10, 2009)

JD said:


> Just what are Udon noodles? And will they have enough for me? I pretty much got my crawfish fix for a while and might can be persuaded...


 
There'll be more than just crawfish on the all-you-can-eat seafood buffet on Friday.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 10, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> There'll be more than just crawfish on the all-you-can-eat seafood buffet on Friday.



That's my thinking...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 11, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> There'll be more than just crawfish on the all-you-can-eat seafood buffet on Friday.


 


See ya'll tomorrow 11:30am


----------



## JD (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like Cajun Buffet wins out...

2 more hours....


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 12, 2009)

40 minutes


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, we did have 12 people show up, but no Love for the group...............

StriperAddict
JD
BBQBoss
Sweede
Flooded Slough
Comeaux
Dutchman
Doc
Nitro
Little Miss Nitro
GADAWGS
and Boudreaux

Food was excellent as always.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 12, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, we did have 12 people show up, but no Love for the group...............
> 
> StriperAddict
> JD
> ...




Good to meet ya Boudreaux!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 12, 2009)

And you as well, Boss!

Wasn't much there BBQ'ed, but it looked as if you were a holding your own with the rest of us big boys.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 12, 2009)

Matt is a big boy, too. The big appetite crowd was there in force today!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the cupcakes and presents fella's 

Who want's to go out fishing in my new boat? 

Ol' Red even sent me a burfday card 

What a great group of guys!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2009)

Boudreaux's tomorrow at 11:30. Who's in??


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2009)

Dreama and I will be there as long as no emergencies arise....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 2, 2009)

Where is this place?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 2, 2009)

*I like how thangs come together*



JD said:


> Dreama and I will be there as long as no emergencies arise....


 
This works perfect...
Hey JD, tell her that I'll pass along the books I promised her.

I'll see yas at lunch tomorrow


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Where is this place?



Downtown Duluth


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2009)

T-minus 4 hours and counting...
See you guys there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2009)

Had a great time with Swede, StriperAddict, JD and Dreama.

What we learned from JD today was never use an old shampoo bottle to smuggle your favorite spirits onto a cruise boat with. Apparently it's harder than one might think to get all of the shampoo residue out of the bottle....

And for the little miss girly girl sissy that didn't show up cause she's skeered of fish, talk to Ms. Dreama, she's not a fish lover either and thought the Catfish Evangeline was out of this world.

We also learned that Striper has his own private crawfish farm going at work. He shouldn't oughta shared that one with us.

Good time guys and gals, I thoroughly enjoyed myself, and nice to finally meet you Dreama.


----------



## JD (Jul 3, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Had a great time with Swede, StriperAddict, JD and Dreama.
> 
> What we learned from JD today was never use an old shampoo bottle to smuggle your favorite spirits onto a cruise boat with. Apparently it's harder than one might think to get all of the shampoo residue out of the bottle....
> 
> ...



You left out the part about the Gator tail vs. Gator Whole...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2009)

JD said:


> You left out the part about the Gator tail vs. Gator Whole...


 
I didn't feel like getting smacked by Zeus........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like a few of us are going for Cajun today, who all's in?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 17, 2009)

Good to see some new faces today, and the food was excellent again.  


Dutchman always seems to be at the other end of the table when I come to these.  Gene, honest, I showered this am!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2009)

Good food, good folks, good time.

Here's the gang for todays grub slaughter.

Scooter1
StriperAddict
Elfiii
Boudreaux
Bill Brown
RuttnBuck
Tagalong
Dutchman
Swede


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm havin a hankerin for Yamato's. Anybody in?


----------



## Swede (Aug 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm havin a hankerin for Yamato's. Anybody in?



Tease  When


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2009)

Swede said:


> Tease When


 
When's good for you?


----------



## Swede (Aug 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> When's good for you?



Any day of the week Bro    Love me some yapanese Hibachi


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2009)

Swede said:


> Any day of the week Bro   Love me some yapanese Hibachi


 
Prolly gonna have to shoot for Friday. I have a 10am meeting downtown, but if it goes better than last Friday's meeting I should be able to get there by 11:30, 12 noon at the very latest.


----------



## Swede (Aug 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Prolly gonna have to shoot for Friday. I have a 10am meeting downtown, but if it goes better than last Friday's meeting I should be able to get there by 11:30, 12 noon at the very latest.



I'll be there, yummmmm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2009)

Stripper, Elfiii, it was good seeing you boys again the other day. I always love hearing Elfiii when he is in full story tellin mode in deer season. The boy can spin a yarn.

Oh yeah, and the bait weren't all that bad neither...


----------



## Otis (Oct 30, 2009)

How come I never get invited?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2009)

Hunting2Eat said:


> How come I never get invited?



'cause they know you won't show up.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2009)

*Blackbeards*

Man what a good time and pile of grub we had tonight. I want to personally thank everyone that came out and shared a table tonight. It was a real good time. I'm not sure I've laughed that hard in quite a while.

From left to right clockwise around the table;

GaBelle, Bubbette, RHBama, Tomcat1066, his son Robby and wife Jennifer, KyBowHunter, Clem, SouthWoodsHunter, Redhead and Nicodemus.

Thanks again folks, it was great.


----------



## Swede (Dec 17, 2009)

Good to see y'all again


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 17, 2009)

The food & the company sure was good tonight... & I sure didn't want to drive 35 miles home.....
Was good to see everyone again.. Hope ya have a Merry Christmas..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2010)

OK, we're gonna do it again this coming Thursday night, Jan. 14th. 7pm. Looking forward to seeing these folks again. I hope everyone can make it.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> OK, we're gonna do it again this coming Thursday night, Jan. 14th. 7pm. Looking forward to seeing these folks again. I hope everyone can make it.



Where?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> OK, we're gonna do it again this coming Thursday night, Jan. 14th. 7pm. Looking forward to seeing these folks again. I hope everyone can make it.



I see you are competing with my dinner thread..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Where?


 
Blackbeards, Albany



OutFishHim said:


> I see you are competing with my dinner thread..


 
What are you talking about, sweetheart?? 

Had a good dinner tonight with KyBowHunter at La Tapatia in Albany. That's some good stuff, and had some good conversations. Thanks Tim.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Blackbeards, Albany
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweetheart, did you get the results from your strep test yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sweetheart, did you get the results from your strep test yet?


 
I will deal with you later, honey...Looks like I had the wrong person tagged for the 13th of January...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I will deal with you later, honey...



Can't wait my Lovebug!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Can't wait my Lovebug!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I will deal with you later, honey...Looks like I had the wrong person tagged for the 13th of January...


  ohnoyoudinit! 



OutFishHim said:


> Can't wait my Lovebug!


  



Sparky1 said:


>



you'd better!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2010)

Kebo said:


> ohnoyoudinit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Whassamatta suggums. I ain't skeered of GimpGirl, she's all bark and no bite.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Whassamatta suggums. I ain't skeered of GimpGirl, she's all bark and no bite.



Yeah, you say that when you know you're a 4 hour drive away


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

Kebo said:


> Yeah, you say that when you know you're a 4 hour drive away



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2010)

Kebo said:


> Yeah, you say that when you know you're a 4 hour drive away


 


OutFishHim said:


> Ain't that the truth!


 
Shush it jabberjaws........I'm only skeered of them knife totin wimens...


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 15, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Shush it jabberjaws........I'm only skeered of them knife totin wimens...



You rang??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> You rang??


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2010)

Spaniard,

Lunch on Friday 12:00 noon @ Boudreaux's Cajun Cafe.

But don't tell anyone how good the food is...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Spaniard,
> 
> Lunch on Friday 12:00 noon @ Boudreaux's Cajun Cafe.
> 
> But don't tell anyone how good the food is...


 
Lets do it. Someone better tell the water boy from La Monroe...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be der....  Im gonna get there at 1130 so i can get ahead of Comeaux in line....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 12, 2010)

Boudreaux's is gonna wish they had never met me after i get done with that buffet today!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2010)

To the usual idjits,

Lunch on Friday 12:00 noon @ Boudreaux's Cajun Cafe.

Fried catfish and/or fried grouper is on the menu this time.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 1, 2010)

mmmmmm..... grease.....    Ill be der!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> To the usual idjits,
> 
> Lunch on Friday 12:00 noon @ Boudreaux's Cajun Cafe.
> 
> Fried catfish and/or fried grouper is on the menu this time.


 

Gotta pass on dis' one. Got's no ride.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta pass on dis' one. Got's no ride.



There's always MARTA


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta pass on dis' one. Got's no ride.



bang up the truck again?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Boudreaux's is gonna wish they had never met me after i get done with that buffet today!



You still planning on putting a hurting on that buffet?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> You still planning on putting a hurting on that buffet?



Alls i can say is they will be sorry if they have fried catfish or grouper on the buffet today.  Ima big ol boy and loves me a fish fry.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

Poor Miguel wrecked his truck and crashed his computer all in the same week. He won't be there today...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Poor Miguel wrecked his truck and crashed his computer all in the same week. He won't be there today...



dang i didnt know he wrecked his truck...


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> dang i didnt know he wrecked his truck...



Black panther on the road spooked him and he went bouncing off folks like a pinball...


----------



## Swede (Dec 4, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Black panther on the road spooked him and he went bouncing off folks like a pinball...



He told me it was a Terradactyl


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2010)

Swede said:


> He told me it was a Terradactyl


SWEDESTER!!!!  Ya don't write, ya don't call...


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone recognize these fellas? This is from a past gathering at Boudreaux's Cajun Cafe. Good times.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2011)

To the usual suspects:

Lunch this Friday 9/16 11:30 @ Boudreaux's Cajun Cafe in downtown Duluth.

Fried catfish and fried grouper is on the menu along with the usual Friday buffet.

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/

Let me know if you can make it so Paul the owner can plan and reserve us a big table.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a nice group forming up. Any others?


----------

